# The Continuing Adventures of the Knights of the Silver Quill: Glacier Season



## Dr Midnight (Feb 4, 2002)

This is the fifth ENboards KotSQ thread. Man, the other one filled up quickly. 

To read the entire story up until now, click here. 

Volumes I-III on the old ENboards should be back sometime...?... with reader commentary. 

Volume IV (on ENboards with reader commentary) can be read here.

MOST RECENTLY: The group returned to Verbobonc to meet with Elmo and forge a plan. They also picked up Rafflorn, a young wizard with ties to the Ohanna family. They were attacked by Chatrilon Unosh and his thugs in the Spell and Sword Inn. Now, they escape on Burne's eagle to return to the Temple of Elemental Evil.


----------



## Dawn (Feb 4, 2002)

Doc - the whole redhead thing happens to be a worship of them.   They are simply a separate breed.  I believe it was Robert Heinlen that said, "All humanity was derived from apes, except redheads.  They came from cats due their temperament.”  

Congratulations on such a popular story hour.  The fifth thread!  Very impressive.


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 5, 2002)

Wahoo!


----------



## Grim (Feb 5, 2002)

wow! 5th thread... sooo good... on the last thread you asked why i said "I hope its meepo!" It was because right before me one of the characters mentioned that they had encountered someone from the past, and, well, i thought it would be Meepo.

What were Meepo's stats anyway?


----------



## kyla (Feb 5, 2002)

*redheads, brunettes, whatever...*

so doc, what about blondes?  how about people who frost or highlight?  what are their personality quirks?  and then how about those who go wild and add some purple or blue or pink?  what about gray?  so many options........


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 5, 2002)

*Starday, 1st of Needfest*

On the flight back, Vek was behind Chatrilon. “Who sent you to kill us?” he asked.  Chatrilon made a very rude suggestion in reply. Vek grabbed the rogue and tilted him to the side, to overlook the mile-high drop. “Give me a straight answer, or it’s time to see how funny a man looks trying to flap his arms when they’re tied up.” 

Chatrilon began to laugh. “Either way, I’m dead or imprisoned for life, right? Why don’t I just take that secret to my GRAVE!” He pitched himself over the side. Vek hadn’t expected this, and couldn’t find a grip on him in time. Chatrilon fell to his death, laughing all the way down. 

The eagle began descending. In the night gloom they saw a thick black shape, several miles to the south. It was the Temple. They landed at the farmhouse Elmo had spoken of and dismounted. 

Vek stepped off the eagle angrily. He removed his gloves and threw them into the crook of a tree. He dropped his pack there and gestured to the prisoner Jettok had taken. “Jettok. Place him at the base of the stump.” The dwarf shoved the gibbering would-be assassin into place. Vek whispered something to Kyla, who whispered to Katya. Vek walked forward.

“You’ll talk to us,” Vek said. “You’ll tell us everything you know, and you’ll wish you knew more.” 

“I don’t know anything, I swear!” The man was horribly frightened. His appointments didn’t ever wind up this way.

“Oh… you know something.” Vek slowly drew a very dull looking serrated dagger from his glove and began heating it over the campfire Rafflorn had built. “And you’re going to tell me.”

The man began spasming, kicking, and screaming. “I DON’T KNOW ANYTHING, I DON’T KNOW ANYTHING! I TAKE THE JOBS AND I DO THEM! OH, NO! PLEASE!! YOU’VE GOTTA BELIEVE ME!” 

Vek frowned. “I believe you.” He put the dagger away. “He’s not lying- he really doesn’t know anything. Kyla, do you detect evil in this man?”

She concentrated, then reopened her eyes. “Yes.”

“You know what must be done.”

She nodded grimly and took Katya by the shoulder, leading her away. “Make it quick and painless.”

Vek turned. Dartan and Jettok stood and watched. "Do you have any last words?" Vek drew the sword slowly, letting it scrape from its scabbard as the man's terrified eyes beheld it. 

"PLEASE OH NO PLEASE GAHH NO NO NO HELP..." The man collapsed into mutterings.

"Those are awful last words," Vek smiled. He killed the man. It was quick and painless.

Later, Rafflorn walked up to the others, with Jettok at his side. “Jettok and I have been talking,” he said. “We would like to use a teleportation spell to bring us back to the weapons shop, where he can pick up his wares from Mr. Ohanna. Then, we can spend the night in comfortable beds in the tower of a gnomish friend of mine.”

“Well, it beats camping,” Kyla said. Raff concentrated on the farmhouse and teleported them all back to the magic shop. Once Jettok had picked up his items in the darkened shop, he left a note of thanks and they went to the tower, where they spent the night beneath feather comforters. 

Come morning, they all teleported back to the farmhouse. They looked over the well’s edge, and as Elmo had said, a column of stone rungs descended into the darkness. “Before we go down,” Vek said, “We should probably attempt to gain every advantage we can.” 

“What do you mean?” Raff asked. Vek answered his question by taking an ornately carved ivory box from his pack and opening it. It was the Deck of Many Things. 

“Vek, no,” Katya said.

“We’ve all drawn from the Deck, save you two, and we’ve all gained more than we’ve lost. Wee Jas smiles upon us.”

“Luck runs out. Raff, don’t.”

Rafflorn looked down at the polished vellum cards. They gleamed in the morning sunlight. Vek’s smile was inviting and comforting. Yes… why shouldn’t he take a draw a card, or… “Two. I’ll take two.”

Vek began shuffling the cards. “Wise choice. Cut the Deck.” Rafflorn cut the deck carefully. Vek spread the cards in his hand and Raff reached out for one.

_Rogue_

Vek frowned. “One of your friends will turn against you.”

“Dammit.” He was silent for some moments. ”I have to draw the other card, don’t I?”

“Yes.” 

Rafflorn reached for his last card. “Wait,” Katya said. She stepped between them and kissed the young wizard lightly, briefly. “For luck,” she added, before stepping back. Raff’s ears blazed bright pink and his eyes glazed over in wonder. A dazed Rafflorn reached for the card.

_Throne_

Vek looked at the card in astonishment. “For luck, indeed! You’ve just become the owner of your very own castle! In addition to this, you are now a natural leader of men. My word. Where do you want your castle to be?”

Rafflorn looked at Katya. His eyes were harder now, kinder, and nobler. He spoke with a voice that commanded respect. “I want my castle just outside Verbobonc.” The meaning of his eyes read clearly to Katya. 

“So it is done,” Vek said, reshuffling the cards. He looked at Jettok. “We now have a base of operations.” The dwarf regarded this prospect with glee. Vek turned back to Katya. “Hmm, looks like everyone’s had good luck, all around. Seems a shame to throw away such an opportunity.” 

Katya broke her gaze with Rafflorn and looked at Vek. “Damn you, I’ll not draw a card. That thing is going to kill one of us. I’ll not be the one whose luck runs out.” Vek shrugged and put the cards away.

They went down the well. At the bottom, Katya cast a spell to make invisible everyone around her. Dartan was left visible- as bait. He walked first through the old wooden door. A dank, narrow tunnel extended before them, far into the south. They walked. Dartan began saying things like “Any bad guys? I’m all alone here…” Despite his best efforts they went unmolested. 

The tunnel came to an end, and they were once again in the Temple of Elemental Evil. They walked quietly with weapons drawn. They heard something up ahead- breathing; a deep, rumbling snuffling sound. “Big things,” Jettok said. “Several of them, in fact.”

They found two doors in a short tunnel, facing each other, both partly ajar. The noises came from each door. Dartan looked for guidance from the others, and when he found none, he kicked one of the doors down and rushed in swinging. Four surprised ogres stood there, then launched into frenzied battle. Katya snarled “Ogres!? This won’t be any kind of challenge.” 

Jettok swung his axe in a path that should have cut an ogre in half. The thing took the damage and swung at him as though it hadn’t felt the blow. The dwarf barely managed to duck the strike, then said “Uh… I don’t think these are your everyday ogres.”

Rafflorn, at the rear, remained invisible. He guided Surge from his position. Behind him, the other door opened and four more ogres ran out, brandishing huge weapons! They slammed into the young wizard, knocking him over. Then, in confusion, they stood around where he lay and began to swing at the empty air. He may have been invisible, but they’d hit him…and soon. He shrieked and cast a modified lightning spell. Each of the four ogres roared as they fried within its blue-white arcs. Surge then made it back and began stunning the ogres. “Help, four more ogres over here!” Rafflorn yelled. 

Jettok and Dartan had each taken one ogre down by now, so Jettok lunged over Rafflorn’s now-visible form and began chopping ogre cutlets with his mighty axe swings. With a little time, the Knights had taken control of the battle and defeated the ogres. 

Jettok leaned on his axe-haft, breathing heavily. “Well,” he smiled, “that’s one encounter down! How much harder could Tharizdun be than that?”

_*Next: Deeper, Darker, Deadlier*_


----------



## Riekhan (Feb 5, 2002)

A stupid idea really, but what if someone just drew the entire Deck in one sitting?


----------



## Victim (Feb 5, 2002)

The max draw is 4.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 5, 2002)

Sniffle... so sad... Piratecat comes back with new updates, and I'm reduced to bumping my own thread.


----------



## Dawn (Feb 5, 2002)

Vek is one ruthless dude.  It would have nice to see him torture the blond guy.  Shouldn't it take a Will save to be able to throw yourself to your own death?  There just aren't that many people that can follow through on that sort of thinking.  

He also seems addicted to that Deck.


----------



## Jettok (Feb 5, 2002)

Is Vek the keeper of the Deck of Many Things or is the Deck of Many Things the Keeper of Vek?


----------



## Wee Jas (Feb 5, 2002)

Wee Jas is the goddess of death, magic and LAW.  One of the duties of Vek's temple was to determine the guilt or innocence of criminals brought before them.  The blonde man was an evil assassin.  As the only "law-enforcing" priest present, he found the man guilty and gave the punishment of a swift death.

The prisoner was told why he was to be executed and allowed last words before he was killed. 

Sounds humane to me


----------



## Broccli_Head (Feb 5, 2002)

I love Jettok's confindence to drink the drugged ale! 
I love Dartan the Grim, acting as bait! 

And Vek....the holder of the Deck.

Thanks for the story Doc.


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 6, 2002)

Oh, man that's cool!

Which friend shall turn on Rafflorn?

Maybe it'll be Surge!

But most likely Dartan.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 6, 2002)

*I don't think so*

The deck really can't make a PC dislike someone. It can steal their souls, sure, but not do that. And since Surge doesn't seem to be that intelligent. Personally, I'm guessing Ohlanna, Katya's father. And I don't think Dartan likes anyone, so it's irrelevant.

What class is Rahlon? Plain wizard?

Also, did anyone else notice how disturbing Vek was with the Deck of Many Things. He was the new dealer! That can't be good.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 6, 2002)

*Something I just noticed...*

"Raff’s ears blazed bright pink and his eyes glazed over in wonder. A dazed Rafflorn reached for the card. "

blazed, glazed, dazed. Now that's some kinda professional writing style! Reads like a third-grader's "what I did over summer break" essay. Ugh.

Hey, Broccli_Head, always good to see you post. Every time I think you've left us like Matchstick, you turn up again.


----------



## Matchstick (Feb 6, 2002)

Huh?  What?

*looks around in confusion*


----------



## DWARF (Feb 6, 2002)

Two days and we're already into the second page....
KotSQ threads are going by quicker and quicker!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 6, 2002)

Matchstick said:
			
		

> *Huh?  What?
> 
> *looks around in confusion*
> *




HAH! Worked like a charm. Juuuust checkin'.


----------



## Xaltar (Feb 6, 2002)

Rafflorn is a straight wizard who is all about creating things.  

Surge is his clockwork psuedodragon familiar.

Most of his feats and spells are to make him and surge better/tougher/cooler.


- Xaltar


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 7, 2002)

*Rogue's Gallery*

I've been clamoring for this for the last 3 pages, but is there any chance someone could post a Rogue's Gallery?
 Pleez?


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 7, 2002)

Hammerhead, that'd be up to the players. I don't have their stats on my computer. It's a lot of not-so-fun work to type stats in.


----------



## Xaltar (Feb 7, 2002)

I've been trying to build a database resource that our gaming group will be able to use so that we can keep track of our characters online.

I have started to load it with characters from the other campaign, but I have been constructing the database so that it will store information/ characters for both sessions.

Here is the link to the prototype:

http://www.livingfaerun.com/heroes.asp


Please let me know what you think, and I will try to have the group begin loading their KotSQ characters as well.

- Xaltar





Check out the Unusual Heroes story hour for a very unique tale!


----------



## Crow (Feb 7, 2002)

Long time lurker, first time poster. Just want to say how much i love this thread, and how much i appreciate the effort that goes into the story, the characters, and the game. Thank you.


----------



## Malexin (Feb 7, 2002)

Xaltar,

That drawing of Varr is really cool.  By the way I like the site.
Hopefully Dr. Midnight will get the rest of you to post all of the KotSQ, including the departed, on something similar.

Thanks for taking the time to post some great story hours.

Malexin


----------



## Thorntangle (Feb 7, 2002)

Malexin said:
			
		

> *That drawing of Varr is really cool.*




It's from Magic of Faerun.  It's my favorite dwarf depiction too.


----------



## Xaltar (Feb 7, 2002)

I agree.  It's a great rendition and it fits the character very well.  We lost some resolution in the last picture sizing.  That should be fixed very soon, but you all get the idea.

- Xaltar


----------



## Bill Muench (Feb 7, 2002)

*Nifty...*

I've gotta say, Xaltar, that's one snazzy site. Very nice!


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 7, 2002)

Game night!

Good luck!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 8, 2002)

*Tonight's game...*

I hate Vek.

NOTICE: I am moving this week to my new apartment. As a consequence, updates will be slow and... slower. Please bear with me here. I probably won't even get around to BEGINNING typing up session 34 until Saturday night sometime.


----------



## Wee Jas (Feb 8, 2002)

What ever happened to fair and impartial DM'ing?!

Ok ok kiddies pop quiz...

You have a 6th lvl cleric spell... with 1 (Magic or Death) domain spell....  What do you memorize?


What do you memorize?!


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Feb 8, 2002)

*RE: Kids Quiz...*

I'd go for *Anti-Magic-Field* as a Bonus Spell and a *Harm/Heal* as the regular one. Depends if you want to really slay someone or stay alive long...  How come you don't get a bonus spell, no 22 Wisdom ??? 

Everybody help the Doc move his stuff. I'd come to RI to help, but it's quite a long drive over the atlantic ocean...


*@ Xaltar*: I'm very interested in your DB idea. Especially in a nice HTML output format. Have you designed that page yet?

Regards,

the KNiGHT


----------



## Numion (Feb 8, 2002)

Cleric spells:

Etherealness is a good choice. Almost guarantees a surprise, and also very good for scouting.

Twice-empowered endurance. Nice hitpoints.

Thats my two cents.


----------



## Wee Jas (Feb 8, 2002)

> Anti-Magic-Field as a Bonus Spell and a Harm/Heal as the regular one.




Well, if you did.. and you cast them.. well.. then Doc would hate you too


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 8, 2002)

*Session 34
Starday, 1st of Needfest
DEEPER, DARKER, DEADLIER*

The Knights examined the two ogre rooms carefully. Aside from stench, filth and more stench, there was nothing to be found… until Jettok exclaimed "Here now! This isn't right. Why put a stone at this position, unless…" He pushed it, and a secret door swung into the wall. The dwarf beamed with pride. On entering the passageway, they found another door leading into a tiny room. It had a wooden workbench and cabinets, several rotted books laying about the floor, and cobwebbed rubble. When the Temple was caved in several years ago it seemed this room was spared from much of the destruction. 

"What is this place?" Kyla asked. 

"It's a wizard's workstation," Rafflorn replied. "You know, for reading, crafting wands and rings, storing books." He bent down to pick a book up off the floor- one of only two that was still held in a binding. 

Vek spoke suddenly. "Don't touch that book."

Rafflorn looked up, surprised. "Why not?"

"That book has the power to affect my standing with my god… meaning it's dangerous."

Rafflorn turned the book over with a dagger to reveal the title: _Laws And Evil._ "That doesn't sound dangerous," Raff said. Vek shrugged and put a bag over the book, flipped the bag, and put it in his backpack. Another book was found, this one titled _On Leading Men._ This was also bagged and packed. The cabinets were searched and three iron boxes were found, each containing varying amounts of silver, gold, and platinum. The coins were taken. The group left the room.

They walked down the hallway. Up ahead the corridor turned dark. There was apparently a large amount of rubble that hadn't yet been cleared away. It was… standing upright? "EARTH ELEMENTAL!" Jettok yelled, and the party just barely dodged an immense boulder thrown down the hallway at them. Battle began.

Dartan did what Dartans do best- that is, he ran forward and began chopping at the giant stone creature with his sword. His blade cut large wedges of rock and dirt from the thing. The pebbles and stone chips flew. A stone giant stood nearby, hurling rocks. Katya blasted it with a lance of lightning. Jettok charged it and cleaved its kneecap with one mighty swing of his dwarven greataxe. 

The earth elemental raised its rocklike fist and smashed Dartan with it. The warrior still stood, but bled and teetered on his feet. "Healing! I need healing!" Kyla answered the call and ran forward. She had to duck as the elemental swung a wagon-sized fist at her, but she skidded to a stop and slapped her hands against Dartan's back.

"Pelor, take from this man his wounds, and shine upon us in our hour of need! Of this your humble servant begs." 

Dartan straightened as the healing magic coursed through him. He bared his teeth and strode forward, chopping with every step. He swung his sword like a mad woodsman. He turned the earth elemental into a large pile of so much dust and broken rock. Jettok, who'd been done with the stone giant for a few moments, nodded in approval. They moved on. 

The corridor took a left, then a sharp right about fifty feet down. On the left was a set of double-doors. Dartan didn't wait to have the doors examined. He still had perhaps too much bloodlust left to burn. He opened the doors. The party looked in, at a corridor that widened and branched into two large rooms. Inside each room was a large group of hobgoblins. Dartan sneered and began to walk forward, when Katya put a hand on his shoulder. "No, wait! Look- the hobgoblins are dressed in rags. They're exhausted. They're slaves! The poor things…"

Jettok looked disgusted. "Poor things?!"

The hobgoblins saw them, but didn't react in any noteworthy way. Their sad eyes passed over the adventurers with little interest. 

Vek saw two doors in the tunnel walls. He approached one and looked at the others. "If there are slaves, then there must be…" he unsheathed his sword and kicked in the door. "SLAVERS!!" A group of slaver ogres sat surprised in the room, then scrambled for weapons. 

Vek and Dartan waded in, cutting and killing. The other door opened and ogres began piling out of it- until Katya detonated a fireball in their midst. Rafflorn killed the others with a well-placed line of lightning. 

The battle really wasn't much of a challenge. When the ogre slavers lay dead, the hobgoblins nervously kept their distance. One stepped out and started to walk towards the group. Jettok blocked the way. The hobgoblin attempted to walk around him into one of the rooms the ogres had been inhabiting, but Jettok stepped in the way again and asked "Where do you think you're going, ugly?"

The hobgoblin looked flustered and spoke through clenched teeth, in perfect common, "Let's move in the other room so we can talk." Jettok was a little too stunned to argue, so they walked into the room. The hobgoblin's image shimmered and melted away. Kella the druid stood there. "You guys certainly took your time. What were you doing all night, celebrating New Year's while I'm stuck down here?" The party paused, searching for a way to explain the situation, and she waved it away. "I'm sorry, I'm just a little stressed from living like this for a day. I worked like… like a hobgoblin. It was horrible, and I'm a little cranky. Forgive me. What news?"

They told her what had happened, and how the plan now stood. She nodded. "Okay, then. If you'll continue down the corridor and keep to the right, you'll find a staircase leading down into the lower level of the Temple. That's where you'll find… whatever it is you need to destroy. That reminds me, yesterday a group of heavily-armored orcs and ogres passed through the area, heading downward. They were surrounding a black knight."

"Black knight?"

"Yes… He wore coal-black armor, covered in hideous spikes and designs." 

"Had the orcs and ogres taken him prisoner, do you think?"

Kella thought. "No. It seemed to me that they were providing him with an armed escort. I don't know any more about it… gossip rarely reaches the hobgoblin slaves. I should have picked a better creature to polymorph into."

Behind them, in the room, was a five-foot wide passageway leading into darkness. "Where does this go?" Rafflorn asked. 

Kella dismissed the idea. "You don't want to go there." 

Of course, this immediately captured and held the interest of the fighters in the group. They'd not have their pride sullied with something like avoidance. "Why don't we want to go in there?" Dartan asked. 

"Beholder. Big, nasty thing floating about with eyes…"

"Yeah, we know what a beholder is," Vek said. 

"Oh. Well, anyway, the beholder's here to use its disintegration beams on the rubble to clear it away. It's dangerous, and not a major player here in the Temple. So, forget about it."

The Knights shifted on their heels. A beholder! They'd never fought one, but every adventurer in the Flanaess had heard of brave tales against the perilous beasts. It was also widely known that beholders kept valuable treasure in their lairs. Fighting a beholder was a staple of adventuring life, like a pilgrimage to a holy land. Passing this opportunity by was a heartwrenching prospect. They couldn't do it. "Let's go kill it," Dartan said. 

Kella looked at him in shock. "What… why?? There's no reason! It's not in your way. Besides, you may be the only adventuring group between Tharizdun and the entire world. Risking your lives for an unnecessary cause is… well… rather stupid at this point. Save the world, then go get yourselves killed, alright?"

Dartan and Jettok would have none of it. Her words rang painfully true in their ears, but there was no avoiding it. Their blood ran hot. "We're doing it. Is there anything else we should know?"

Kella looked furious, but understood that there was no swaying the group. "Be careful. I'm going back to town. You're on your own." She turned into an ogre and walked out. 

The Knights prepared to walk into the beholder's lair. Vek cast an antimagic circle around himself and advised the others to stay close to him. "As long as you stay within the circle, the beholder's rays can't touch you," he said. They entered. 

This chamber was a vaguely diamond-shaped hallway. The hall's floor turned to a one-foot wide path that clung closely to the walls, overlooking a fifteen-foot drop. The floor was a tarnished bronze. There was no beholder to be seen. "We should avoid the entire upper pathway. Let's jump straight down to the lower level." Vek said. The others agreed, and they moved around the sides of the ledge, three to a side. The path was much too narrow for them all… and Jettok and Vek tumbled into the pit. 

They landed squarely and didn't hurt themselves, but immediately the attack came- from the side. Under the ledge where the Knights had walked, there was a five-foot wide black hole in the wall. A fanged maw grinned, and a glossy, veined eye sat over it. Writhing tentacles over the eye shot thin, dark rays of light at Jettok- who was unaffected. Vek's antimagic circle kept him protected. 

Dartan and Kyla jumped down into the pit with Vek and Jettok. They began to advance on the beholder… which was apparently realizing what kind of a situation it was in. It flew out of the hole, over their swinging weapons, and then shot down the corridor they'd come from. It was escaping. 

"I'm on it," Katya said leisurely. She cast a spell, and the beholder turned into a worm. 

The long earthworm fell with a barely audible _PLIP!_ to the group. Panicking, the beholder bent its front over, to focus its own antimagic cone on itself. That would undo the witch's polymorph spell, it was certain. Nothing happened. It was still trying when moments later two of the interlopers stood over it. 

"What's it doing?" one asked. 

"It's trying to use its antimagic cone on its rear. It doesn't know that once polymorphed, it loses its supernatural abilities." The intruder smiled a coy smirk.

"It does now. Too late."

The worm looked up in terror, just in time to see a bright steel blade rushing down.

_*More to come...*_


----------



## Xaltar (Feb 8, 2002)

I am working on my database and riding an excercise bike as I type. 

Damn, I love multitasking!

- Xaltar


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 8, 2002)

He he he.

How many monsters now have been turned into worms?

Say, once the polymorphed monster is killed, it reverts back to its original form, right?

Hm... it would indeed suck if you killed a Wyrm-turned-Worm in a 5 ft. by 5 ft. room...


----------



## Squire James (Feb 9, 2002)

Warning:  small spoiler for part of module that has now passed... shouldn't be too bad.

Beholders lose a lot of their punch when reasonably smart players are forewarned.  In my campaign's case, beholders lose a lot of their punch when a dumb fighter with a greatsword scores 3 consecutive critical hits in a single round!

I guess Kella should feel fortunate the DM didn't stick strictly to the module!

"Hm.  That headless ogre over there was really Kella.  Not good!"


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 9, 2002)

Squire James said:
			
		

> *I guess Kella should feel fortunate the DM didn't stick strictly to the module!
> 
> "Hm.  That headless ogre over there was really Kella.  Not good!" *




Well, it was my fault, really... described the room and had the whole combat before my eye caught that and I said "Oh. So this was the room where Kella was hiding out as an ogre."

It happens once again this session... I'm sure you'll spot it.


----------



## Xaltar (Feb 9, 2002)

I began to post Rafflorn as a sample KotSQ character.  Click on the printable version to see a clean layout.

http://www.livingfaerun.com/heroes_kotsq.asp


- Xaltar


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Feb 9, 2002)

Damn, that Anti-Magic-Field is pretty neat!!!  

But Knights, please control your bloodlust - I would love to see the end of the adventure, when it turns out that Dartan is really the new champion of Tharizdun and that he and his father (who is from now on wearing jet-black armor) will rule the world in big T.'s stead. Awesome !!!

Hey Doc, please add a breathing device to Dartan's dad's helmet and tell him: "Dartan, I'm your father. Join me now and we will rule this world as father and son."

PLEASE !!!!


----------



## Numion (Feb 9, 2002)

My group accidentally slaughtered Kella. During the surprise round the cleric cast a Flame Strike in the room, and the Elven Archer shot the Ogre that had 'miraculously' survived the spell, that others hadn't ;-)


----------



## Kesh (Feb 10, 2002)

Nice! I just discovered this SH, and I'm loving it. Spent most of the day reading the website and previous thread. This promises to be fun!


----------



## Renshai (Feb 10, 2002)

Very good ideas Xaltar. I've been working on the backend of my site for about a month. It is pretty expansive and covers alot of campaign material. It was, in a way, modeled after the Knights of the Silver Quill Homepage. 

The campaign pages are going to have some really neat features. The session journal entries will have a function that will allow players to add their own comments so they can go back and look at their own notes in the future. 

The database has a place for the current date of the campaign, the next scheduled game... stat blocks for characters tied to each campaign... organizations and adventuring bands as they tie to the party or NPCs met along the way. As well as a Magic Item database that ties each item to the pc or npc that owns it. Its all coming along nicely... hope to be done with it this weekend.

Ren


----------



## Xaltar (Feb 10, 2002)

Ren, 
lets take the database discussion to the Unusual Heroes board.  If enough people are interested in discussing similar ideas, then we could start a seperate topic.

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&postid=45239#post45239


- Xaltar


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 11, 2002)

Bump!

How's the new apartment, Doc?


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Feb 11, 2002)

*Hey Doc*

What's up with your *quote of the week* ? *A killer mimic or what ???*


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 11, 2002)

Hey there people-
Finished moving, or at least the worst parts of it. Have my phone hooked up,
so now I can access the "world-wide inter-web" as I understand it's referred
to. By harnessing the power of my "modem ram", I can access the "information
super-highway".

The new apartment is smaller, smells odd, no carpets, no microwave, no
dishwasher, etc... It's a little depressing compared to my old apartment...
but it's $150 less. Oh well.

I have a ton of stuff to do this week.
-draw sketches for KenzerCo
-find suitable miniature for RttToEE end encounter 
-get cable turned on
-prepare game for Feng Shui run on Saturday with Piratecat and five other
ENworlders
-mack on the honeys
-continue to move things around in new apartment
-write up KotSQ story hour for you good folk
-clean up old apartment so my security deposit comes back

Hmm. Written in list form like that, it's not nearly as daunting as it
was... Maybe I'll survive the week.

Next chapter coming... tonight? Tomorrow? Sometime before Thursday, for
certain. Hang in there.


----------



## Rel (Feb 11, 2002)

Dude, you seriously need to get your priorities in order.  I strongly recommend you re-order the list above so that:



> *-write up KotSQ story hour for you good folk*




is at the top of the list and is closely followed by:



> *-mack on the honeys*





And you call yourself a doctor!


----------



## Xaltar (Feb 12, 2002)

New portion of that database up for testing:

http://www.livingfaerun.com/magic_items.asp


----------



## Aris (Feb 12, 2002)

Dr. Midnight how far are you on the next post and when do you think you'll be done. Please Hurry


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Feb 12, 2002)

Ditto


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 12, 2002)

It'll be done by Thursday, but I can't know when I'll be able to do it. Maybe I'll find some free time at work today. I really do have a ton of stuff hounding me to death here. 

I guess I'll try to wrap it up tonight.


----------



## madriel (Feb 12, 2002)

Loving the SH, Doc.  I'd say more but my lunch is starting to burn.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 12, 2002)

Here's a little something to tide you guys over...
http://www.rigaming.com/kotsq/glcrssn.htm


----------



## Wee Jas (Feb 12, 2002)

Whats a Gorgoldon?

(Dartan knows.. but since when did he start caring?)


----------



## thatdarncat (Feb 12, 2002)

nice doc


----------



## Crow (Feb 13, 2002)

Wee Jas said:
			
		

> *Whats a Gorgoldon?
> 
> (Dartan knows.. but since when did he start caring?)   *




The "father" of jamison, also a gold dragon. Owns the Silver Quill...

Wait, now that I look at it, the word is different. "Gorgoldand" is jamison's father, what a "gorgoldon" is, I have no clue...


----------



## Xaltar (Feb 13, 2002)

I think that Wee Jas's point is that our current party has never heard of him and has no idea who/what he is.  The only one that would know would be Dartan and the conversation would mostly go like this:

Vek:  "Who or what is a Gorgoldand?"
Dartan:  "Doesn't matter"
Vek:  "Don't you think that we should know?"
Dartan: "Nah"

- Xaltar


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 13, 2002)

He he he

That's Dartan alright...


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Feb 13, 2002)

*You finished the Temple ???*

And live to tell the tale? No deaths at all? RESPECT !!!

DOC, please hurry. 

PS: OK, it's too late for the breathing device in Dartan's Dad's helmet, sniff


----------



## Dartan (Feb 13, 2002)

I'm sorry it would more go like Dartan kills the party for making fun of him goes back to Gorgoldand and gets a new party...


----------



## handforged (Feb 13, 2002)

oh and for those who never noticed until now (like me), Gorgoldand is the letters of gold dragon rearranged.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 13, 2002)

Pleased with themselves and wanting for spells, the group wiped their blades and camped in the dead beholder’s lair. It was as good a place to camp as any… beholders don’t smell quite as bad as most creatures you’ll find in dungeons.  

*Moonday, 3rd of Needfest*

The Knights spent two days in the lair while Vek identified their recent treasures. When he got to the weighty _Laws and Evil _book, he quickly threw it across the chamber where it slid to a stop against a wall. “Don’t touch that book,” he warned. “Don’t pick it up, don’t read it, don’t even look at it. It sucks knowledge. Takes it straight out of your head.” 

They left the room behind and walked through the corridor. It branched into two directions. “Kella said to go right if we want to go straight to the lower level, correct?” Dartan asked. The others nodded, and he walked to the right. Everyone followed. 

Around the corner, they could plainly hear the sounds of heavy labor, and the occasional whip crack. The Knights walked into the area, ready for anything. A large group of hobgoblin slaves were loading rubble into carts. One ogre with a whip was lashing them and yelling. “Work faster! FASTER!” He saw the heroes standing there and pointed to them. “There! The interlopers! Kill them!!” The hollow-eyed hobgoblins looked at the Knights and didn’t move. They were trapped between slavery and death… but the heroes were probably here to destroy the Temple. From the looks of them, they could do it, too. If the Temple were destroyed, they would be free. 

The ogre screamed with fury. “I TOLD YOU TO KILL THEM!!” He cracked the whip across one hobgoblin’s back, and a fresh line of blood ran down it. “KILL THEM, YOU WORTHLESS BEASTS!!” The Hobgoblins turned and looked at the ogre. The Knights knew what they were looking at: revolt. They stood back and grinned as the hobgoblins slaves rushed the terrified ogre and killed him with their rusty shovels. When the horrible business was done, the hobgoblins looked at the Knights and dropped their bloody weapons. They nodded in respect and walked out. 

Dartan, Vek, Katya, Kyla, Rafflorn, Jettok and Surge walked down a dim set of stairs to the lower level of the Temple of Elemental Evil. At the bottom, a long hallway extended before them. 

Jettok leaned over to examine a cave-in that had apparently happened some time ago. He cried out as lashing, vinelike ropes whipped towards him. Two snarling creatures that looked like feral, living stalagmites emerged from the rubble. Dartan deflected their whipping cords and attacked. In no time at all they’d killed the creatures. 

Dartan led the group as they walked down the hallway. They walked over the rise of stairs and past two doors to their left and right… they walked straight on. They strode down the hallway. Their bootheels clopped loudly down the length of the corridor. They were ready for anything. 

At the end of the hallway, a man stood silhouetted against the torchfires behind him. He wore immense pieces of spiked armor. Two eye-shaped red gems in his helm caught the corridor’s dim light and cast it about eerily. He was facing them, legs apart, head held high. 

Dartan growled and smiled, preparing to pull his sword and once again wade into a battle he would rule over and through. He put his hand on his swordhilt.

The armored man spoke. “Son.”

Dartan froze. 

“Come before me, son, and receive your just punishment for the crime of heresy.”

Kyla looked confused. “’Son’? Dartan, is this man truly your father?” By then, Dartan was already walking forward. It was indeed his father’s voice, but how could it be him? Dartan saw the armor: black, hideous, profane plate mail that no paladin of Heironeous would ever wear. Bat wings extended from the helm’s demonic face. A motif of spikes and spiderwebs was embossed into the coal black steel. 

Dartan stopped walking and stood five feet away, ready for the likely outcome. “I see I’m not the only one guilty of heresy.” 

The black knight balked. “How do you mean? I do not travel with arcane spellweavers and witches of dark lore. I know better.”

“You wear that black armor. It’s clearly in tribute to Tharizdun… or evil in general.”

His father’s eyes didn’t blink. “You refer to this- the armor of the chosen Champion of Heironeous? How it shines, like the bright silvery beacon of justice. Surely your dabbling in the black arts has taken whatever was left of your mind.” He drew his sword. “This is why I’ve come here, deep into your lair of filth and evil. To deliver you your rightful execution by a father’s loving hand. Do you submit?”

“No.” Dartan drew his own sword. The two stood as a glimmering contrast; one was clad in shining silver armor with a bright steel sword, the other in black armor that seemed to absorb the light, holding a curved barbed sword of red-black.

“I’ll miss you. I love you, son.” Korgan swept his black longsword up and over in an arc. Dartan caught the blade on his own. Red-orange sparks lit off the swords’ edges. The two began trading blows. Both were expert swordsmen, and the swords swung and met in a violent choreography. 

Out of the corner of Dartan’s eye, he caught the sight of his friends coming to his aid. Katya cast a spell on Korgan- but the black knight’s spirit was too strong to submit. Jettok ran forward swinging his axe. Korgan parried the blow and kicked Jettok over, never missing a beat with Dartan’s own sword swings. Through clenched teeth, Dartan said “Leave us… this is my fight!”… but the exertion of the combat had taken the breath from him. He didn’t say it loud enough to change what happened next, and he would wonder for the rest of his days what would have been.

Vek stepped from the darkness behind Korgan and placed his hand on his back. The sword fell from Dartan’s father’s hand. With a pained grunt he fell to his knees. The battle was over. Korgan’s strength was gone from him. His heart fluttered, a hair’s breadth from stopping. 

“Wee Jas grants you the gift of death,” Vek hissed with his predatory smile. His hand moved forward to touch Korgan again. Dartan’s arm shot out and grabbed Vek’s wrist, stopping the hand of doom one inch from his father. 

Vek looked up to challenge Dartan’s presumptuous command, but his resolve died in his chest when he saw the look on the fallen paladin’s face. Stone-faced, terrifying anger. “This is- was- my fight. I ordered you all to stay your hands.”

Vek feigned a look of apology. “Oh, dear, I’m sorry, Dartan. I never would have attacked if I’d heard.” He stepped back to watch the doting son tie up his father. Back in the darkness where no one looked at him, that slight smile curled his lips again. It had been Dartan’s right to fight his father… just as it had been Vek’s right to defeat Clegar Mormont, his own ancestor. Dartan had taken that from him. 

What more fitting justice than to defeat Dartan’s father, when the fight belonged to the son? The smile spread wider across his face.

They brought Korgan to the beholder’s lair and left him there to curse them and yell oaths. 

They walked back to the area they’d found him in and began investigating. There was another of the altars… no one touched it. Behind the altar was a red crushed velvet curtain. Katya swept it aside using magic, and revealed behind the curtain were two large creatures. One was made of water, and its skin rippled with clear refractions. The other was merely encased in water- it was an aboleth: a large scaled fish with six red eyes and tentacles. It was also known as The Second. They both hovered around three oval-shaped altars that were aligned towards the center of the room. 

The Knights wasted no time in attacking. Dartan and Katya arrived first, cutting and casting. Dartan found the aboleth difficult to strike through its caul of floating water. 

Jettok ran forward and only happened to move through the area close to the drawn red curtain. He was most surprised when it sprouted writhing, shapeless arms and attacked him. There were many of the arms, and he was only one dwarf- but he hacked and hacked with his bound arms until the curtain’s tentacles were all severed. “I hate being attacked by furnishings!” he yelled in a most dwarven manner. 

Dartan, in the meantime, was wrestling with his own problems. The aboleth was doing… something…Dartan felt like it was grappling with his mind. He solved the problem by thrusting his sword through the fish’s eye, killing it. The others were done with the water elemental, so Dartan sheathed his sword. He noticed Rafflorn looking all around them at the surrounding room in fright. “What’s bothering you?” Dartan snarled.

“I just realized something,” the young wizard said. He took out a piece of paper and quickly sketched something. “The shape of this room and the last, and the placement of the altars…” he held the paper up. 







_*Next: Fifty feet of Hell*_


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Feb 13, 2002)

*Vek rules!!!* Although Dartan might really have taken his head for it - or tried to.

Great as always, Doc. Have you finished the module? At least that's what your flash movie says...

WeeJas, which spell was it?


----------



## Wee Jas (Feb 13, 2002)

Harm.

Dartan's daddy had only 1 HP left.  lol. 

Raf hasted me too... I easily couldve finished the old man .. lol.


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 13, 2002)

Wowsers.

I caught it after you edited, Doc...

I can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 14, 2002)

I finished the story, above.

I left in the part I'd edited out. I may be wrong about some events, but I'll discuss it with the players tomorrow. It's been almost a week since we played. 

Oh well. This week I expect we'll finish the Temple. We game tomorrow night.


----------



## Wee Jas (Feb 14, 2002)

Do you think Tharzidun will fall for the Harm Touch?  I bet he has crazy SR.   Lol..  I think Jettok and Dartan have thier work cut out for them.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Feb 14, 2002)

*Go heros*

Tharzdun cannot stand before you !!! And when you're done sign his death certificate with a silver quill !

Happy gaming tonight,

the KNiGHT


----------



## Renshai (Feb 14, 2002)

Good luck tonight Knights of the Silver Quill. I'm running this campaign as well so I know what you guys are up against. 


Just want to say that I've enjoyed watching your progress throughout this epic campaign. 

Ren


----------



## Matchstick (Feb 14, 2002)

Harm with or without a saving throw?



So you're almost through eh?  I admit I'm really hoping Dartan makes it, I find myself much more attached to the original characters, of whom he is the last.  I'm cringing every time he charges into battle, even knowing that is his way.

I miss Hannah.  She and Dartan were such perfect foils.

Looking forward to the conclusion of this adventure Doc!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 15, 2002)

Whew!
Just got in from tonight's game. 
We finally wrapped up Monte's Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil. There were several plot threads tied up, several memorable combats, and- I dare say- an epic feel. Big things happened.

I begin writing.....
....
...NOW!


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 15, 2002)

Wowsers...

I hope Dartan survived!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 15, 2002)

This one's dedicated to Broccli_Head, my first reader

*Session 35
Moonday, 3rd of Needfest
SAVING THE WORLD*

The group searched the area and found only a small box sitting on a table. On opening it, they found a number of tightly wrapped scrolls. They were all scrolls involving protection from fire. They took the scrolls and wandered down the only hallway branching off from the room- to the east. 

Down this way, the corridor began turning different colors. It was painted in deep red. As the hallway wound on, it was painted in brighter shades of red and orange. It ended in a room the shape of an eight-pointed diamond. At its center was a circle painted in orange. There was no exit from the room. “This room is shaped identically to the Fire Temple key we won, long ago,” Dartan said.

“Attempting to do something with that circle is either very bad or our only option,” Rafflorn said. No one had the heart to agree. He sent his clockwork pseudodragon, Surge, over it to investigate. As it flapped over the magic circle, it was engulfed in a ball of fire. When the fire cleared nothing remained. No Surge, no metal pieces, no ash, nothing. Rafflorn hadn’t been expecting that, and cried out in fear. He rushed forward without thinking and disappeared in a flash of flame. 

Jettok, Kat, Kyla, Dartan, and Vek stood there stunned for a moment before they realized the only way to find out what had happened was to walk through the circle themselves. They realized that they may be full well walking into a death trap, but luck had borne them this far. They took a breath and jumped into the circle. 

When their feet touched the ground, they were in a red diamond-shaped room with eight doors. The heat was intense and sweltering. The air was hard to breathe, it was so hot. Rafflorn called out to them. “Look around later- help now!” He was being attacked by a large lizardlike man-thing that glowed white-orange and left fire in its wake. 

Dartan led the charge and hacked the salamander into chunks. The creature’s remains smoldered like red-hot coals from a campfire. 

Wasting no time, they chose a door at random and walked through it. They had no way of knowing at the time just what the door would lead them to. They were faced with a long hallway with three branching corridors. Vek led them to the end corridor- another random work of fate. 

This room they’d found was really more of a vast hall. Its ceilings were sixty feet high, and it was lined with twenty-foot wide fire pits. At one end the hall widened into a bulb shape, to accommodate a colossal throne. It was made of glass and fire roared and flickered within it. Standing next to the throne was a medusa with a head of flaming snakes. Sitting upon the throne was an absolutely immense creature made entirely of flame. Across its lap lay a greatsword that must have measured at least thirty feet from hilt to tip. The creature’s eyes glowed white hot as it saw the Knights standing at the entrance to its hall. It stood up. It was fifty feet tall. It towered over them all- a great inferno of a creature with a fiery greatsword in its right hand. 

“We know of you,” the medusa hissed. “We have been warned of the ones who would come to undo us, and we are prepared. BEHOLD, MORTALS! YOUR FINAL ENEMY: *IMIX, PRINCE OF FIRE!*”




Imix lifted his sword and roared in challenge. Dartan roared back, gripped his own human-sized sword firmly, and ran forward. 

_*More to come...*_


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 15, 2002)

Whoo hoo!  Damn, Imix has come a long way since that goofy illustration in the Fiend Folio. Go, Heroes, go!

Doc, I'm just about to send driving directions to your ulcer13@aol account. Let me know if you don't get 'em!

 - PCat


----------



## Renshai (Feb 15, 2002)

WOOHOO! I'm chomping at the bits here Doc! More ! More!

Ren


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 15, 2002)

...holy wow...


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 15, 2002)

Dartan put three well-placed cuts into the monster’s lower body. His sword moved like mercury, and his practiced blows cut deep, like justice itself.

Imix reared back with fury and attacked. He landed one, then, two, three, and finally four blows with his thirty-foot long greatsword.  The entire party winced at the telling amount of damage Dartan took… then gasped as he fell to his knees and slumped forward. Dartan was down for the count, within the first six seconds of combat. 

Kyla’s mind never took time to weigh the consequences. The heroic cleric ran forward, clanking in her armor. Jettok saw what she was trying to do, and made a heroic sacrifice of his own- he ran towards Imix, waving his hands angrily. “Here! I’m the one you want, you great bloody matchstick!” He took the bait and slashed him, leaving a cauterized black wound showing through his armor. He convulsed in pain, but knew he’d given Kyla enough time to do what needed to be done.

Kyla kneeled beside Dartan’s body, called out to Pelor, and jammed her hands against his wounds. White energy surged from her and into him. “Come on, Dartan, come on… we need you!”

Jettok and the others engaged Imix. Rafflorn cast lightning spells from a good distance away. Vek did his best to get close enough to land a blow. Katya cast a spell on the medusa, who was muttering something to a large silver sphere held in her hands. The woman looked up and yelped in alarm as her body shrunk suddenly. The sphere clunked to the ground. A tiny crustacean, widely known as a shrimp, furiously writched and clawed where the medusa had stood.

Dartan’s eyes shot open. He rolled to his feet and swung his sword, never losing momentum. He cut and hacked deep into the Prince of Fire. Gluts of lava-blood splashed from the wounds. 

Imix was now surrounded by Knights, so he spread his attacks out among them. Jettok and Dartan took the most damage, as they seemed the greatest threat. Dartan had Kyla behind him, continuously healing the damage he took. Jettok was not so lucky. The dwarf was also noticing that his greataxe’s swings weren’t doing any worthy damage to the colossal fire elemental. He knew, however, that his friends were in danger, and he was prepared to die a distraction rather than run and leave his comrades to death. He kept attacking. 

Katya worked her way over to the shrimp-medusa and plucked the tiny, delicious monster-morsel from the ground. She put it in her pocket. She then picked up the silver ball. She turned herself invisible, then held it up and called out to the giant fire creature. “HALT!!” She yelled. 

Imix barely noticed her- but the distraction proved to have a positive effect. Its hold faltered on its sword mid-swing, and when Dartan ducked an incoming blow, the sword flew from its grasp and turned on a vast horizontal plane. It soared through the air to the other side of the corridor, one hundred feet away. It smashed into the wall, caving in most of it and creating the most jarring CLANG!! Noise any of them had ever heard. 

Imix stepped over them all as they cut and cast at him. “Take advantage of him now, while he’s unarmed,” Dartan shouted. “Form a line- be ready for when he comes back!”

At the other end of the hall, Imix picked his sword up and walked back towards them. In the dim, smoky air, the sight was terrifying. His steps were hollow THOOOMs that shook the ground. 

Rafflorn shot a bolt of lightning through the Prince of Fire’s head. It angered him. Imix raised his sword and cut Dartan almost to pieces with three wide chops. “Hold your ground!” Dartan grunted. Blood ran from his armor chinks in rivers. He whipped his sword back, screamed, then slashed… cut… parried… and thrust. 

Imix stopped attacking. He stood there dumbly, for a moment, looking at them all. Then, he dropped his sword. Vek had almost a full two seconds to watch it fall towards him. It clanged and cracked the ground as it landed fully on top of him, nearly crushing him to death. Imix moaned. It was a deep, grumbling kind of noise- almost like timbers groaning within a fire. He fell back, and shattered the ground where he landed.

Imix, Prince of Fire, was defeated. 

_*More to come...*_


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 15, 2002)

...holy wow...


----------



## Renshai (Feb 15, 2002)

So what exactly happened there? Did Vek cast harm on him?

Ren


----------



## DWARF (Feb 15, 2002)

*Jettok rules!*

*Someone buy that lad an ale!*


----------



## madriel (Feb 15, 2002)

Oh, my.  Wow.  Awesome.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Feb 15, 2002)

*GO KNIGHTS !!!*



			
				DWARF said:
			
		

> *Someone buy that lad an ale! *




YES !!! One round for all the Knights !!! Way to go, Doc.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 15, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *Imix was now surrounded by Knights, so he spread his attacks out among them. Jettok and Dartan took the most damage, as they seemed the greatest threat.*




You see what happens when you cut class at the Elder Elemental Prince of Evil Strategy School (tm)? We flash back in time as the teacher, Mrs. Ogremoch, lectures to a bored Yan-C-Bin, Ogremoch himself, whoever that water one was and Imix's empty desk....

"When surrounded by pesky adventures, children, _always_ kill one first and then move on to the next. Don't spread your attacks out between them; it just makes them angry, and thus more heroic. Sigh... I wish Imix hadn't played hooky today. Some day, children, this information may save your life!"  

This is too cool! No one look in the shrimp's eyes!

- Piratecat


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 15, 2002)

Well, honestly, no one could ever accuse me of running effective monsters. 

Also, I took Imix and the medusa down in powers and tactics just a bit, to compensate for the Knights getting to the end of the module as an 11th-level party, not a 13th. Truth be told we just wanted to end it and move on. The Temple was getting a little stale. 

Much more to come, including some great roleplaying and an epic end (to this adventure).


----------



## Renshai (Feb 15, 2002)

Very cool Doc. I know it must feel great to be past the Temple. We still have the Earth and Fire Temple left plus the Inner and Outer Fane...  it really has started to get stale for us as well. 

Maybe its just returning to the same place so many times.

I'm trying to spruce up the place a bit though 

Anyway, great story Doc.

Ren


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 15, 2002)

UPDATE: Added an image of Imix. Scroll above to see it.


----------



## Numion (Feb 15, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *
> Also, I took Imix and the medusa down in powers and tactics just a bit, to compensate for the Knights getting to the end of the module as an 11th-level party, not a 13th. Truth be told we just wanted to end it and move on. The Temple was getting a little stale.
> *




We'll be completing RttToEE tomorrow, and my players are going to be in a world of hurt.  I'm not selling those two cheap.

Nice story, as always!


----------



## Rel (Feb 15, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *UPDATE: Added an image of Imix. Scroll above to see it. *




He's actually kind of cute!


----------



## Lazybones (Feb 15, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *Well, honestly, no one could ever accuse me of running effective monsters.
> 
> Also, I took Imix and the medusa down in powers and tactics just a bit, to compensate for the Knights getting to the end of the module as an 11th-level party, not a 13th. Truth be told we just wanted to end it and move on. The Temple was getting a little stale. *




Yeah, but isn't the module designed for four characters?  You guys have what, six?  

Was the sword-drop by Imix an actual fumble roll, or a DM-decision to expedite the end of the battle?  He appears as well in the Baldur's Gate II expansion game, but he's somewhat... smaller.  

Still, an epic conclusion to the module, and I can see the virtue in wrapping up the adventure quickly (it does get a little repetitive and gruelling toward the end).  Looking forward to what challenges await the Knights in the future (along with everyone else on the board, I'd wager).


----------



## Aris (Feb 15, 2002)

Hey where is Hedrack and Eye of Kord and Eye of Herainous(sp)


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 15, 2002)

Aris said:
			
		

> *Hey wheres Hedrack and Eye of Kord and Eye of Herainous(sp) *




That comes later. Some of it happened last night, and will be written up tonight for the story hour.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Feb 15, 2002)

Aris said:
			
		

> *Hey where is Hedrack *




Damn, that bastard got away again. After him knights - his crimes shall not go unpunished !!!


----------



## Ziona (Feb 15, 2002)

*Kat*

Ahem. 
Actually, as I remember it, after Katya polymorphed the chick, she used her Ring Of Invisiblity and moved closer to the creature. From there, she used Mage Hand to snatch the globe, and duck into the side corridor, where she bellowed, "HALT."  It was AFTER the battle was done that Katya picked up the shrimp. 
Thank You.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 15, 2002)

Hmm. 

It seems I have erred, Ziona. 

I'm so sorry. 

Eat a pachoon.


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 15, 2002)

That's an awesome picture of Imix, doc.

Bravo!


----------



## Crow (Feb 15, 2002)

That was awsome! But what exactly happened with the silver ball and the sword flying away?


----------



## Wee Jas (Feb 16, 2002)

You mean the sword that dropped on me after the Prince was dead for 30pts of damage?

Who said doc pulls punches...


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 16, 2002)

The burned and bloodied party crawled from the hall and went back to the room with the magic circle, which teleported them back to the Temple. In the main Temple room, they set camp. They needed a night of sleep before they went on. 

Dartan and Jettok left to do a sweep of the perimeter. Katya held the squirming shrimp up for Vek, who sucked the life force from it in an unsettling display. The shrimp turned back into a medusa, lying dead on the floor. They made certain to avoid its dead gaze. They searched her for items. Vek came across a curious item- an iron medallion embossed with a plain-looking, stylized sun icon. 







“Hey… what was it again that Dartan said the cleric woman was looking for again?” he asked.

Kyla said “Her name was Angelique Mathea. She was searching for the Glaring Sun.”

“Could this be it?” He held the medallion up for her to see.

She shrugged. “It could be. Reports vary on what it looked like. It’s reputed to clear the minds of men. Shall we try it on Dartan’s father?”

When Dartan returned, he said “There’s no one around. No ogres, no hobgoblins, no cultists, no one. Everyone dropped what they were doing and fled.”

Vek and Kyla explained their theory on the iron medallion, and Dartan agreed to try it on his father. They slept the night away, first- “Let the old man sit in his cell for a while longer,” was Dartan’s suggestion. “He’s got a lot of thinking to do for himself.”

*Godsday, 4th of Needfest*

In the morning, they walked to the beholder’s lair. Korgan was found sitting in the center, swaying back and forth. Without water, the deposed black knight wasn’t faring well. He still had spit and curse enough for them, though.

“Come back to do me in, eh?!” he shouted. “I’m not good enough to leave without torturing me to death, is that the way of it?”

Katya gave him a swig of water from her flask, which she had to drink from first to show that it was not poisoned. 

Dartan turned to Vek. “Give me the medallion. Take the others and wait outside.” With the sun disc in his hand, he approached his father. 

Korgan laughed. “Finally decided you can take me down on your own… only after I’m tied up! Won’t need your little friends for THIS epic battle, will you? Bastard!!”

“Dad…” Dartan said. “Shut up.” He pressed the medallion against his father’s forehead and held it there. 

Nothing happened. 

“Is this one of your new black magic tricks? Trying to suck my soul with your dark trinkets? Well, guess what, ‘son’- I’m a holy man of Heironeous, and I WILL NOT BE DESTROYED BY A KNICK KNACK!”

Dartan cursed and threw his delirious father over his shoulder. He carried him out and faced the others. “It doesn’t work,” he said angrily.

Rafflorn said “Well… cheer up. Another moment and I’ll have us teleported back to Verbobonc, where we can revel in the peace of a job well done.” He moved his hands about, muttered a magic phrase, and they all traveled to Verbobonc in an intant of intense light. 

Standing in the center of Verbobonc, it was immediately clear that there was something was wrong. Armored men ran about with weapons, and women and children wept in the alleys. All around them raged the sound of an intense war… the city of Verbobonc was under siege. By the sound of it, an entire army was outside the city gates. 

Rafflorn grabbed the tunic of a passing soldier and asked “What’s going on?”

“What do you mean, ‘what’s going on’? Where have you been? We’re being attacked by the Eye of Heironeous, the Eye of Kord, the Eye of Lolth, Moradin’s Eye, and about a thousand orcs and ogres!” The panicking man broke free and ran away, clutching a dull spear. 

Jettok began panicking himself. “Damn!! What do we do?!” 

Rafflorn took charge. “Kyla, go to the Temple of Pelor- find Canoness Y’dey, see if she knows how to operate the medallion.”

“I’ll go with her,” Dartan said. 

“Anyone else, follow me- I’m going to the weapons shop. Katya’s father may know where we’re needed most. Let’s go!” The group separated. Kyla and Dartan (and Korgan) went to the Temple of Pelor, and Katya, Jettok, Rafflorn and Vek went to Ohanna’s Steelworks.

KABOOM!! Dartan kicked the door to the Temple of Pelor open, then dumped his father’s cursing body to the floor. The Temple was all but empty- only a single frail altar boy remained, praying at the feet of a great sun symbol. He jumped up and turned around in fright. 

“Easy, Timmels,” Kyla said. “It’s me… It’s Kyla.”

He looked relieved. “Thank the shining one you’re here, milady! The city is under siege, and…”

“I know. Tell me- where is Canoness Y’dey?”

“She went to the north of town, to heal the archers at the tower,” Timmels said. Kyla and Dartan ran out of the Temple, to the north. 

Back at O’hanna Steelworks, Katya burst in the door. The sight that greeted her triggered her deepest fears; the shop was in a shambles. All of her father’s prized weapons were missing from the walls, and her father was nowhere to be seen. “DAD?!?” 

“Katya?” Her father stepped from the back room, with an armload of magical weapons and goods. He dropped them and rushed forward to hug his daughter. “I thought you were far away, what are you doing here, you shouldn’t be here! Oh, it’s so good to see you!” Tears squeezed from his eyes. “Where’s Kyla?”

“She’s at the Temple of Pelor. Dad, what’s going on?”

“Several hours ago, several town guards spotted a host of warriors on the horizon. We were confident that our walls would hold, until the army got closer and we saw the size of it. In addition to that, imagine our horror when we saw the war-banners of Heironeous, Kord, and the orcin army! Since then, it’s been the chaos of war… I’ve been here donating my weapons and items to the cause.”

He looked up to see Rafflorn standing there. “Why did you bring her here?” he snapped. “You were supposed to be protecting her! You’ve brought her here, to the mouth of hell! What kind of-“

“DAD!!” Katya shook her father. “We need to focus… What should we do?”

He looked at her sadly. “Well, I can’t speak for you girls… but I’m going to fight to the last.” He picked up an enchanted bow. “You should run.”

“No,” she said. “We’re fighting too. Let’s go!”

Dartan and Kyla were running through town. Ahead, they saw the forty-foot high archery tower. Hundreds of arrows peppered the sky, shot from the tower and at the tower. They climbed the ladder, doing the best they could to avoid stray arrows. As they climbed high enough, they finally saw over the walls. The army beyond stretched clear to the base of the mountain range three miles away. Dust hung over the land like a caul. The din of war made a monotone buzzing noise that rattled the chest and sped the heart. The sight of the huge army was sickening… The sad shape of their odds was clear.

They reached the top of the tower and found Canoness Y’dey huddling against a wall with an arrow through one shoulder, close to her heart. She was doing her best to heal a dreadfully injured man. 

“Canoness!” Dartan yelled as he walked over, keeping his head low to dodge incoming arrows. Men all around him were hit and killed, as others ceaselessly pulled arrows from the bodies of their comrades and fired them back into the surging mass. 

Dartan pulled out the iron medallion and showed it to her. “Is this the Glaring Sun, Canoness? It doesn’t work- how do we use it??” 

The cleric’s eyes went wide. “Give it- TO HER!” She pointed to Kyla. Dartan nodded and turned, tossing the medallion across the tower’s width to where she stood. The medallion turned in the light, casting glints on the walls as arrows flew past it. Her hand reached up and spread out to catch it. The world slowed down, just for her, just then. She knew only silence and the will to catch the medallion in her hand. Nothing else existed. It was like…

 The medallion slapped firmly into her waiting palm.

*…Destiny. *

The Glaring Sun flashed with blinding, brilliant white light. It bathed Kyla, then the tower, then the field with its burning light. Kyla’s eyes glowed white-hot. Her face was peaceful and noble… godlike. She strode to the front of the tower, ignoring arrows as they flew all around her like bees. She held the white medallion high. A beam of brilliance shot from the Glaring Sun into the eyes, mind and heart of every man on the field below. In that moment, each man was washed of his illusions. Each man knew he’d been deceived and slowly corrupted by the feverish workings of an evil god. Each man knew what he’d done for Tharizdun in his god’s name. 

The battle stopped. Orcs and monsters looked to their human companions, wondering what the problem was. In a moment, the battle started again- within the army itself. The roars of rage and bloodlust were now twice as loud as the army swallowed itself. Men of good gods turned on their evil armymates. Orcs squealed in fury. Swords rang. Men and monsters died. 

Dartan was already climbing down the ladder to the ground. He hit the ground running. He burst through the door of the Temple of Pelor to find his father. 

The Temple was now different, somehow more luminous. The light of the Glaring Sun shone through the stained-glass windows. Each and every candle within the Temple was now lit. A golden light filtered through the rafters. Dartan knelt by his father and looked into his eyes. 

His father spat in his face. 

Dartan stood, seething with rage. The Glaring Sun had shown the deceived the errors of their ways, but not his own father. He pulled out a dagger and stood over his father. 

“Finally going to kill me in the belly of your black church, here? Well, do it and be done, coward.”

Dartan cut his bonds. “You’re free. Run. If you trouble me ever again, I will kill you.”

Korgan stood shakily and edged his way towards the door. He pushed open the doors- then spat on the floor and left. Dartan sat hard in one of the pews, his face in his hands. 

Korgan looked up and saw that something incredible was happening, around the archery tower to the north. He couldn’t quite make it out, but it was clear that a high concentration of magic was being displayed there. 

_Black magic, no doubt. _

Korgan found himself running to the archery tower. If he could do one last thing in this world, he would find and kill the black sorcerer atop the tower. Surely Heironeous would grant him one last victory, then a warrior’s death in combat. It was how he was meant to live and die. 

Climbing the ladder, he felt a sharp stinging in his back. He turned and swatted a mechanical pseudodragon from the air. He kept climbing. At the top, he saw the black silhouette of some awful demon. Its back was to him, and it was shining some bright spell-light before it onto an army. 

_I will kill this demon… as my last act. In Heironeous’ name._

He grabbed the hilt of a nearby soldier’s shortsword and kicked the man away, unsheathing the weapon. He hefted the sword over his head, preparing the killing blow. 

Vek, floating protectively nearby, saw Korgan and shouted “Kyla, behind you!”

The goddess Kyla heard the warning and turned. She placed the Glaring Sun before Korgan’s face, and his eyes were filled with the pure white light of Pelor. The shortsword fell from his hands and a line of spittle rolled from the corner of his mouth. He collapsed to his knees, and then rolled over on his back. He was filled with knowledge of what he’d done and what he’d become. He was Tharizdun’s chosen champion. He’d worn a suit of black demon armor. He’d faced and killed another high warrior for the honor of being sent to his death in Tharizdun’s name. All the while, he’d believed it the will of his true god. The knowledge was like a frozen icepick in his stomach. Tears streamed from his eyes, and his mouth opened and closed. 

The battle had wound down to a clear victory. The humans, dwarves and elves had defeated the orcs, ogres and drow. The remaining monsters fled for the foothills of the nearby mountains. 

Kyla’s eyes cleared. She lowered the Glaring Sun and looked down on the field below her. The Knights of the Silver Quill had won- they’d made all the difference. She turned her face to the sky and let the sun’s rays warm her. She smiled. Pelor was good.


----------



## Agnostic Paladin (Feb 16, 2002)

Woah. Nice finale.

I really like the Goddess descriptor bit. Excellent way to emphasize the power of artifacts.

Poor Dartan. Not able to fight his father alone, and then unable to save him either. And Korgan's more likely to successfully _atone_ and regain paladinhood than Dartan is.

Was that the entire session's events from last night? Doesn't seem like all that much actually happened...


----------



## Renshai (Feb 16, 2002)

Excellent!


----------



## Crow (Feb 16, 2002)

Too Cool! I wonder what happens when Dartan talks to his father again. His True father...


----------



## Aris (Feb 16, 2002)

.....That was just....GREAT

thanks for the great ending but...
              ...
                 ...
                    ...
                       Wheres Hedreck??


----------



## Kesh (Feb 16, 2002)

Beautiful! An excellent session, and a great read. Can't wait to see what's next for the Knights.


----------



## DWARF (Feb 16, 2002)

Personally, I think Dartan, instead of atoning to Heironious, will try to become a champion of Pelor.  After all, he had been asking one of the brothers about it, and after the display of true power Pelor had and the cleansing of his father, I think he may change to Pelor's guidance.  His work in destroying the Temple of Elemental Evil and recovering the Glaring Sun could be atonement / work enough for changing to Pelor.

But that's just my opinion, I could be wrong.


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 16, 2002)

In the words of a robotic detective, "Wowsers Bowsers."

That was awesome...


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Feb 16, 2002)

*GREAT JOB !!!*

Woohaa ! What a story - way to go, Doc !!! As I was reading the story, I listened to the Lord of the Rings soundtrack - fitting music!

What an epic final. Must read it again!


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Feb 16, 2002)

Read it again... EPIC !!! 

Still, the main villain runs free. Run, Hedrack, run, the Knights of the Silver Quill will get you yet...

--------------

Even if Dartan never atones, he is still one of the coolest. Why should he atone, BTW? 
And if I were Heironeus, I'd let Korgan do one hell of an atonement - like killing Asmodeus or something  - before granting him paladinhood again!

There it goes again, read it and I'm already hungry for more... Keep it coming, Doc !


----------



## Numion (Feb 16, 2002)

Thank you very much for sharing the whole adventure with us.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 16, 2002)

Agnostic Paladin said:
			
		

> *Was that the entire session's events from last night? Doesn't seem like all that much actually happened... *




That was the meat of what happened last night. 

There's a nice epilogue coming up... although not until I'm done playing Feng Shui tonight. 

Don't worry about Hedrack. I haven't forgotten about him.


----------



## Jettok (Feb 16, 2002)

psst. What about Jamison? I'm curious to what trouble, chaos and mischief my old character gone chaotic evil is getting himself into during all this time .


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 17, 2002)

Who would kidnap the wise, loving Gorgoldand but his crazed, mushroom-cloud personified son who happens to be CE?

Or maybe it's Erasmus, who always hated that old coot.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Feb 17, 2002)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Who would kidnap the wise, loving Gorgoldand but his crazed, mushroom-cloud personified son who happens to be CE?
> 
> Or maybe it's Erasmus, who always hated that old coot. *




No, I think dragonnapping Gorgoldand is way above Jamison's abilities...


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 17, 2002)

*Maybe not...*

Do we really know how old Gorgoldand is? Or what level Jame-Zon is since is betrayal? And plus, Jamison easily has the element of surprise on his dear old dad. 

Personally, I would have put Jamison and Erasmus, or at least one of them, in the fight against Imix.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Feb 18, 2002)

I agree. Would have been nicer than the medusa.

But then again, they would have just had one combat. To me, either of them makes a good arch-enemy worth of a campaign...

DOC, how's that epilogue coming ???


----------



## Wee Jas (Feb 18, 2002)

> DOC, how's that epilogue coming ???




Gonna be longer than you think!!!


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Feb 18, 2002)

Wee Jas said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Gonna be longer than you think!!! *




I hope you mean: The epilouge is very long.

And not: It's gonna take Doc a long time to post it.

 Please Doc - at least post the first paragraph...


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 19, 2002)

EPILOGUE
The town began the grueling task of cleaning up after a war. Every man, woman, child, and some that weren’t any of the above began helping. Clerics from every religion gathered in the town square to heal the wounded masses. Priests of Wee Jas, St. Cuthbert, Pelor, Ehlonna, Boccob, Kord, and some lesser-known religions worked tirelessly side by side. 

The Knights gathered together in town. Dartan gingerly carried his weeping father down from the tower and laid him amidst the wounded. Rafflorn suggested that “Perhaps a cleric can help him… give his mind peace.”

Dartan said “I don’t think he’ll find peace for some time. He really believed he was doing his god’s work all this time, when he was an unwitting pawn of his god’s vilest enemy. It’s a horrid cruelty that even he didn’t deserve.”

Kyla asked “So who was it that began to turn the followers of Heironeous in the first place?”

“His name was Ok Ulmok. He came from a faraway land with radical new ideas. He wore a dark hood and I never saw him clearly. I’m betting he’s a minion of Hedrack… if not Hedrack himself.”

Elmo approached the group. He was covered in scrapes, cuts, and gouges, but seemed happier than they’d ever seen him. His eyes danced with hope, and his cheeks were flushed with the rosy hue of a laughing man. “Dartan, Knights!” he called out in greeting. He clapped them on the shoulders. “You’ve done a hell of a fine job out there. You’ve saved the world from the black fingers of a horrible doom. I’m not exaggerating, either…” his voice quieted and grew somber. “…you saved the world.”

Vek, Jettok and Dartan didn’t have the modesty in them to  take the compliment with quiet dignity. “Yes,” Vek said, “the forces of chaos were beaten back!”

Elmo smiled. “Every life in Greyhawk will forever be in debt to you.” He said goodbye and walked away, to add his efforts to the cleanup. 

Left standing there, the Knights stood and allowed the enormity of the quest pass over them like a storm cloud over a plain. There was an immense weight lifted from their shoulders. The future wasn’t certain… but the future was bright. The sun was shining. Rafflorn’s eyes met Katya’s, and held them there for a moment. 

A ragged soldier stumbled past them, stopped, and asked “Pardon me… if you don’t mind my asking, just what on Oerth happened here?”

Kyla grinned and put a comforting hand on his shoulder. “You’ll be happier not knowing.”

The soldier looked exasperated. “This is unbelievable. Too many damn odd occurrences, these days! First that thing on the hill just shows up out’n nowhere, and now the armies of the world descend upon us- then change their mind!”

Rafflorn asked “Sorry, but what ‘thing on the hill’ are you talking about?”

“That thing, of course! Where have YOU been?!” The soldier pointed to the hill to the east. The Knights looked to where he pointed, and they stood there in astonishment. 

Rafflorn spoke in a whisper. “I’d forgotten all about that.” 

Jettok looked at him excitedly. “Shall we go take a look?”

Raff grinned. “Oh yes.” 

They walked out of the town gates and up the hill, stepping over the bodies of orcs and monsters. They walked up the hill, never taking their eyes off it. Rafflorn’s castle. 





He’d drawn from the Deck of Many Things, and won a keep. It sat to the east of Verbobonc. It gleamed in the sunlight. Its red flags and banners flew in the wind. A clear moat ran around it. Its drawbridge lowered as they approached it. They walked inside to find a grand dining hall fit for a lord. Colored glass windows filtered multihued light into the brightly lit hall. 

A closed iron box sat in the middle of the long, dark oak table. Rafflorn walked up to it and opened it. He took a roll of parchment from inside and removed the red ribbon. He unfolded it and read. “It’s a deed.”

The Knights of the Silver Quill sat around the table, talking, laughing, and making plans for their portions of the castle. They then spread out the magic items and treasure they hadn’t yet split up and went about figuring out who got what, all the while joking and smiling.

The future was their own.


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 19, 2002)

...dude...


----------



## madriel (Feb 19, 2002)

Ahhhhh...


----------



## DWARF (Feb 19, 2002)

Doc, that was great!

Something tells me Jettok will have dibs on the smithy!


----------



## Riekhan (Feb 19, 2002)

That was cool, somehow the ending to it just seemed to fit.  

<pause> SMILIES ARE BACK! Wow, when did this happen? Ah joy!!!


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Feb 19, 2002)

Epic, Doc, epic !    Don't know how you keep doing it, but you do...


----------



## Old One (Feb 19, 2002)

*Doc and Crew...*

Avid long-time reader and infrequent poster...

Great finish!  Epic!  Heroic!  All of those things that "make" D&D so much fun at its core!

Hat's off to Dartan for making it through!

Looking forward to what the company is going to do as an encore!

~ Old One


----------



## Plane Sailing (Feb 19, 2002)

Hey, when does Rafflorn get "betrayed by a friend"? Wasn't that one of his Deck of Many Things draws too?

Plane Sailing, who doesn't believe in happy ever after 

Cheers


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks peoples-

I wanted very much to make this last session like the end of a book or movie. 

Think of this coming Thursday's session as the beginning of the sequel. 

PlaneSailing- Rafflorn's betrayal has already happened. It was subtle, but it was there. There'll be much more on it next session. Be certain to dress in your best ren faire outfits for session 36- You've got a big event to attend.


----------



## Wee Jas (Feb 19, 2002)

So.. Any idea what we are gonna do now that we saved the world?

Hint: There is no Disney World in Greyhawk.


----------



## DWARF (Feb 19, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *PlaneSailing- Rafflorn's betrayal has already happened. It was subtle, but it was there. There'll be much more on it next session.*




Hmmm...  anyone else notice Simon O'hanna's somewhat violent reaction to Rafflorn?  It might be tough to court Katya when her father is vehemently opposed to it...


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 20, 2002)

Bah, just lightning bolt the old bastard. Or say it's not my fault, it's the cards!


----------



## Victim (Feb 20, 2002)

Yes, I noticed.  It also struck me, however, that immediately after drawing the rogue card, Katya's reaction toward him immedtiately seemed to change.  Sure, the reaction change was for the better, and then seemed cemented when he drew the Throne card, but after all, if you're going to betray someone, why not go all out and get in a position to really hurt them?

Of course, I think it's much more likely that Simon is the betrayer.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Feb 20, 2002)

Well, Kat's father is Rafflorn's only old friend WE know, there may be another. But then again, I also think the tables have turned:

First Kat's father wanted to hook Raf up with his daughter and Kat didn't want to, now the old man hates Raf and Kat is interested in ol' Raf.

Guess having his own castle has NOTHING  to do with it...


Doc, you have actually inspired me to write up my sessions as well. My players love it (we play the original ToEE). Bad thing is I started in the middle, have to write up sessions 1-5  . Not as epic as the KotSQ, but fun stuff. Thx again.


----------



## Matchstick (Feb 20, 2002)

Once again let me chime in with praise for the character Dartan.  It's been great watching that character grow and develop.  Though his battle strategies are still the same (and they make me quail every time he charges in) it seems to me that his Wisdom has increased, at least in the way that he views the world. 

Think about it.  What is the last thing we see of Dartan prior to the Epilogue?



> Dartan stood, seething with rage. The Glaring Sun had shown the deceived the errors of their ways, but not his own father. He pulled out a dagger and stood over his father.
> 
> “Finally going to kill me in the belly of your black church, here? Well, do it and be done, coward.”
> 
> ...




Does this sound like the Dartan that we met so long ago?  I think not.

That, my friends, is the mark of a good character, and a good story.  Well done.

Thankfully the story hasn't ended.  There are new characters, characters that haven't had quite the history with us that Dartan has, but whom we hope will become as alive to us as the Lone Survivor. 

Personally I have no doubts that they will and I'm looking forward to the dawning of the Next Chapter.


----------



## Xaltar (Feb 21, 2002)

Don't let them fool you.  Chicks really dig a man with a castle!

- Xaltar


----------



## Ziona (Feb 21, 2002)

*Kat's Intentions*



			
				Neverwinter Knight said:
			
		

> *First Kat's father wanted to hook Raf up with his daughter and Kat didn't want to, now the old man hates Raf and Kat is interested in ol' Raf.
> 
> Guess having his own castle has NOTHING  to do with it...*




Aw, c'mon, now, don't make Kat sound like she's taking advantage of Raff's good fortune!  

Upon re-reading some sections, you'll find that Katya has always noticed Rafflorn, but is not keen on the idea of settling down. (Her father gave up his adventuring when he settled down, and her mom became a <gasp!> _homemaker!_ Not a very adventurous & fortune filled life...)  

But, she showed genuine concern for Raff when he was going to pull from The Deck, and kissed him for good luck as well.  

You have to understand that Kat & Kyla know Raff because he's been working for the Ohanna's. To Kat, Rafflorn is a sweet guy, but she's not sure if she should give up adventuring and her fever for fortune for the sweetness of a man who could make her an everyday housemaiden.  Besides, if her sister Kyla thinks settling down with Raff is good for Kat, than Kat is going to shy away from it just to spite her sister!  

On the otherhand, Katya sees a different side of Rafflorn when they're out adventuring together.  She has seen his courage, intelligence, and heroism, and she realizes there is more to Raff than she originally thought.  Plus, she saw the way he was in control of the situation when they teleported back & their home was under attack.  She was impressed and happy to see that this man (who obviously has an interest in her) wasn't just an ordinary man working in her father's shop, but a heroic and brave individual. 

Guess you'll just have to wait & see what happens over the year they spend together...


----------



## Metus (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Kat's Intentions*



			
				Ziona said:
			
		

> *Guess you'll just have to wait & see what happens over the year they spend together...   *




If that doesn't call for an update, I don't know what does!!

Good ending though.  I miss some of the main crew, like Hannah and Erasmus.  *I* think that now that the temple is cleansed, they should be fine!  That's what I think.


----------



## madriel (Feb 21, 2002)

Hmm, I guess my twitchy internet connection ate my earlier post.

I wanted to say how impressed I am with the whole story, but most especially with Dartan's player.  I really didn't like the character and was upset to see my favourite characters die while this jerk kept surviving.  Only the good die young and all that.  Now he's the most sympathetic character of them all.

This guy tried to save a father that had nothing but contempt for him.  He wanted to save him.  I nearly cried when Dartan realized that he and his father can be nothing but enemies.  Awesome.

I'm looking forward to see what develops between Kat and Raff.

You've got a great group of players there and I'm looking forward to the next adventure.  Don't keep us waiting.

Pretty please?


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Kat's Intentions*



			
				Ziona said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Aw, c'mon, now, don't make Kat sound like she's taking advantage of Raff's good fortune!
> 
> *




Aw, c'mon, Kat's a redhead after all...


----------



## Xaltar (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Kat's Intentions*



			
				Metus said:
			
		

> *
> I miss some of the main crew, like Hannah and Erasmus.  *I* think that now that the temple is cleansed, they should be fine!  That's what I think. *




Err.  Hannah is dead man.  I mean, past negative 20 or so dead.  Dartan and Menerous burried her body.  She was too far gone to be raised by the party and we couldn't get any other help.


- Xaltar


----------



## Wee Jas (Feb 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by Metus
> 
> I miss some of the main crew, like Hannah and Erasmus. *I* think that now that the temple is cleansed, they should be fine! That's what I think.




Hmmnn... play Erasmus (Who Doc HATES and ignores) or play Vek (Who Doc HATES but can't ignore) lol.

I guess we are just going to have to see what happens over this year.  I have a feeling Vek is going to die though...


----------



## handforged (Feb 21, 2002)

Wee Jas could you update Vek character sheet so we can see how much closer to lichdom he has come?

And of course he is going to die...

you have to die to become a lich!!!


----------



## Metus (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Kat's Intentions*



			
				Xaltar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Err.  Hannah is dead man.  I mean, past negative 20 or so dead.  Dartan and Menerous burried her body.  She was too far gone to be raised by the party and we couldn't get any other help.
> 
> ...




Due to my obviously poor grammar skills, I made it sound like I didn't know that, which I did.  I was referring to Erasmus and Jamison, but I meant I miss all the oldies like Hannah and Dekker and all.  But hey, true ressurection for Hannah!  There we go!


----------



## DWARF (Feb 21, 2002)

Have you guys watched the last few Seasons of Buffy: The Vampire Slayer?  If you did, you'd know that generally ressurecting someone, who died in the course of doing good, is not a nice thing to do.  Think about it, Hannah now lives in a place where there's no pain, no fear, no doubt, no fighting.  All her old friends, Dekker, Myramus, Menerous, Angelique and Tenchi are  with her.  The are happy.  But then you would have the Knights selfishly rip her from her final reward......

I certainly hope not...


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 22, 2002)

*PROLOGUE TO SESSION 36*

Dartan the Godless stood at the center of an orc village. Around him lay forty-three orc corpses. His breath came in and went out furiously as he let the battlerage fade within him. He wiped his sword and slung it into its scabbard. He looked around. The other orcs must have run… cowardly things. 

He’d come a long, hard way- alone- to find the orc priest called Guearwar. It was told that Guearwar just may have had useful information. When Dartan arrived, he was told that Guearwar had died several years ago, thus ending any established treaties with the eastern settlements. He was then ambushed by dozens of screaming orcs. 

Dartan the Godless lost himself in a haze of swordlust that was one part hard-earned skill and two parts fury with having wasted his time. He wasn’t finding what he wanted to know… not here, not anywhere.  He’d spent the better part of a year traveling all over Greyhawk, asking questions, learning nothing. It had become his obsession.

Now, he was knee-deep in dead orc. He’d spent three weeks tracking Guearwar down, and all he had to show for it was another group of slaughtered creatures that were too stupid to keep from attacking him. No point in dallying any longer… best to keep moving. There was still that lead out to the southwest that he hadn’t yet investigated. He picked his feet up and began to put one in front of the other. 

Then, he stopped. What was that sound? It sounded like… 

He turned his head to the sky and saw Serene the owl gliding down towards him. He knew Serene from long ago- he used to adventure with Serene when she was a familiar to a sorceress. He remembered it all quite clearly. 

He held out his arm and Serene landed on it. “Hello, Drumstick,” he said to the bird. It cooed in reply. Dartan had made regular jokes of impaling Serene on a spit and roasting her over a campfire back when he’d adventured with the sorceress. She’d always cried out and slapped his shoulder when he said these things, doing her best to conceal her own smile. Her name had been Hannah. She was dead now. 

He unwrapped a small note that was tied around the owl’s leg. The owl squawked and flew up into the sky, over the treetops. He watched it go. “Shoulda roasted you just now, when I had the chance,” he said to himself. “Coulda got a decent meal.” He chuckled and opened the note. 

First he was struck by the note itself- a watercolor image of a draconic goblet with magically floating letters arranged in sentences. The words appeared to float over the paper. He then read it. “Well, I’ll be damned,” he muttered.


----------



## madriel (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice to see Serene again...

Great way to introduce the new module, Doc, plenty of atmosphere.  Now what information did Guearwar have that Dartan wanted so badly? 

You really should write this up as a novel Doctor Midnight, it's awesome.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Feb 22, 2002)

*DARTAN, DON'T GO !!!*

The last time one of my characters went to a wedding of a fellow character, the groom poisoned the whole party, half died. His alignment had been changed to evil by the Deck o' Many Things. Ahh, good old days when we still had F-Poison... 

So Dartan, don't go. It's either that or they want to hook you up with Kyla, who has gained about 40 pounds during the last few months...


----------



## Dartan (Feb 22, 2002)

Not to worry Dartan can handle himself even at a wedding......It's surviving the next adventure i'm worried about.


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 22, 2002)

...woah...

That's cool.


----------



## kyla (Feb 23, 2002)

*kyla bashing*

hey, what's with all the kyla bashing?!  first everyone sees her getting killed and now she has gained forty pounds and is so desperate she has to hope that dartan will take pity on her?!


----------



## Agnostic Paladin (Feb 23, 2002)

Nifty... I take it that several months (a year maybe?) have passed in-game since the end of the Return?

That's an interesting idea that I may have to steal when my Kalamar game gets to that point.


----------



## DWARF (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: kyla bashing*



			
				kyla said:
			
		

> *hey, what's with all the kyla bashing*




Don'nah worry lass.  There are those of us who appreciate a woman with strong devotion and a good head on 'er shoulders!


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: kyla bashing*



			
				kyla said:
			
		

> *hey, what's with all the kyla bashing?!  first everyone sees her getting killed and now she has gained forty pounds and is so desperate she has to hope that dartan will take pity on her?! *




Sorry, just kidding...   Especially after that grand finish of yours, nobody would dare to make a serious joke about Kyla. 

But [seriously on] just what has Kyla been up to this past year [seriously off] ???

*Vek* has become a lich.
*Katya* and *Rafflorn* have been busy as well  !
*Jettok* has been forging himself an axe +12.
*Dartan* has been looking for Hedreack.

But *Kyla*...what's she been doing ??? Was she allowed to keep the Glaring Sun ???


----------



## Ziona (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: kyla bashing*



			
				kyla said:
			
		

> *hey, what's with all the kyla bashing?!  first everyone sees her getting killed and now she has gained forty pounds and is so desperate she has to hope that dartan will take pity on her?! *




*That's * not bashing, that's teasing!  
Like when someone said Kat was only interested in Raf because he got the castle.  They'll learn soon enough what Kyla was up to when Doc does more updates.  So, quit being such a sissy, sis!


----------



## Jettok (Feb 23, 2002)

> Jettok has been forging himself an axe +12.




I got my axe. Skullsplitter my not be the most powerful weapon around but its personal. I wouldn't give it up for my life! As for what I'm doing with all this time its much more important than making a quality weapon. Lets just say the Temple of all consumption has been renamed properly! The Mines of Jettok!!!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 23, 2002)

*Session 36
Freeday, 28th of Readying
THE WEDDING*

Jettok Taklin arrived in Verbobonc. He'd traveled alone and found no enemies along the way. The whole of this portion of Greyhawk seemed to be enjoying a healthy shortage of monsters, brigands, cutthroats, and other perils to the unwary wayfarer. He walked through the village, filled with smiling faces and dutiful citizens. No one seemed to recognize him. This was fine with him- a year ago, at the enormous banquet held in their honor, the Knights weren't given a moment's peace. Everyone wanted to shake their hands or talk to them.

Jettok found his way through the streets to Rafflorn's castle. It was now known as Spellforge Keep. Lord Rafflorn Spellforge. It sounded odd. The dwarf stopped as he saw the castle.

The base of Spellforge Keep was shrouded in pale mist. It emanated from the castle, slowly spreading. slowly curling. The effect was ominous. Jettok stood there for a while, just looking. 

The door to the castle opened. There in the doorway stood Sir Vek Mormont, clad in the coal-black demon armor he'd taken from Dartan's father. "Were you planning on staying out there all night?" the priest of Wee Jas asked in a curdled, raspy voice. "We could arrange to have a pillow brought to you."

Jettok strode up to the door, happy to see his old traveling companion. "Vek, how are you?" he yelled. "It's been so long!" They shook hands. The dwarf wrinkled his nose. "What's that smell?" 

"Nothing. The moat gets a little stagnant in warm weather. Come in." 

Jettok stepped into the castle. The entire place was now fully furnished and decorated- fit for nobility. "Jettok!" Rafflorn shouted as he peered into the room. "Kat, Jettok's here!" Katya and Rafflorn ran into the room and hugged their friend. Rafflorn was now a year older and broader in the chest. He had grown into his face, and his handsome features shown through. Katya was dressed in a gown. Her auburn hair cascaded over her shoulders and she looked- well- elegant. In the old adventuring days, she was known to dress in rather skimpy leather outfits. Her hair and demeanor seemed to dare people to challenge her. Now, her pretty face was flushed with a happy glow and she looked every inch a lady. 

After the greetings had died down, Rafflorn took Jettok on a tour of the castle. Some of the highlights included Imix's flaming sword which was set onto a wall in the dining hall. A decanter of endless water hung over it, pouring a stream of chill water onto the sword's incredibly hot surface. The resulting steam was captured in a series of ingenious pipes and tunneled throughout the castle walls. The steam was then released into the moat, creating white bubbles that churned the water and filled the surrounding land with a mist-like haze. "Keeps the castle perfectly warm, all year round," Rafflorn said. "The fireplaces are only ornamental."

Upstairs, there was the master bedroom, several smaller guest bedrooms, and a room that had been converted into a nursery. "Just planning ahead," Rafflorn said proudly. In this room stood a metallic construct, wearing an apron. "This is a shield golem I've put together. It's not done yet, but when it is, it'll be called 'Nanny'. We're hoping it can effectively care for children if we should be called away. It will also defend our kids with everything it's got... and that's saying something." He knocked on Nanny's head, producing a dull gong noise. He then asked "So, where is it that Serene found you? What are you up to these days?"

The dwarf's eyes crinkled at the edges as he smiled. "Well, as you know, I went back to the Crater Ridge Mines. That place was originally a dwarven settlement. I merely filled it with dwarves again. We went in and are still cleaning out the foul Tharizdun junk, but we've made a good life for ourselves there. There is still mining to be done. What about you three? What have you four been..."

Three very loud bangs announced that someone was at the door downstairs. 

Katya said "Ooh, that might be Dartan!"

Rafflorn began to walk towards the stairs as he answered Jettok's question. "We've been mostly preparing for the wedding. Lots of plans to be made. Kyla bought a house. Vek keeps to himself, mostly, spending hours doing Pelor knows what in the basement. Sometimes..."

Five deafening bangs announced that someone was growing very impatient at the door downstairs. 

Rafflorn laughed. "That's DEFINITELY Dartan!" They went downstairs to open the door. 

Kyla peeked out of a room as they passed and exclaimed "Who in the world is doing that to the poor door? ...Hi Jettok!" She followed them downstairs. 

They opened the door to see Dartan and another man standing on the steps. Dartan's face was as grumpily stoic as ever. "What took you so long? Next, I was going to break the door down." 

The Knights were finally reunited after a year of separation. They shook hands all around, chatted about big events in their lives. Kyla's eyes caught the eyes of the man standing behind Dartan. He was a tall, scruffle-faced man with quiet features. She looked away from him and asked politely "Dartan, aren't you going to introduce us?"

"Oh, yes. This is Rowan. He's your wedding present."

Rowan cleared his throat and said "Uh, what he means by this is that I have been paid in advance for one full year to stand as guard at your door. I will defend your lives with my very own."

Katya said "Aw, Dartan, how sweet!" She gave him a peck on the cheek. He blushed uncomfortably. "So what have you been doing?"

Dartan cleared his throat. "For the last year I've been traveling all over Greyhawk, looking for clues that will lead me to Gorgoldand."

"That's the wizard that assembled your original adventuring group, right?" Rafflorn asked. 

"That's correct. When we discovered Poddleton burning, we turned back and thought we'd catch up with him later... but when I returned to Poddleton with my father after we defeated the Eye of Heironeous, Gorgoldand was nowhere to be found. His bookshop had been burned down and no one had seen where he'd gone. I doubt the Eye of Heironeous could have killed him, so he has to be out there somewhere."

"Dartan, I'm sure your wizard friend was very powerful, but a group of crazy paladins and clerics could overrun an elderly mage."

Dartan smiled. "Yes, but not a dragon." The others blinked. "Gorgoldand was a mature gold dragon. He walked among us in human form. The entire Poddleton sect of the Eye of Heironeous could have been wiped out with one fiery blast... so what happened? This is what I've been trying to find out. It drives me- burns my mind like a brand. I have to find him."

Jettok said "Well, it certainly sounds like more fun than what I've been doing. I've been only sitting in the Mines, organizing, directing, helping... it's a sedentary life. It's fine for the other dwarves, but truth be told, I miss the thrill of not knowing what creature lies around the next corner, waiting to have its skull split by my axe."

The others all seemed to stew in silent agreement. 

"I, uh..." Rafflorn stammered. "I know I wasn't an adventurer for long, and I know I live a posh life now, what with this castle... but I honestly do long for the times when we'd be out in the world righting wrongs."

Katya murmured "Yeah", Vek only stood there. 

Kyla broke the tension by announcing to Katya that she was going to go and talk to their father. The two walked aside, out of earshot of the others. Katya said "Please, please just ask him to try to remember that Raff is a good man, and that I'm his daughter. He's being silly."

"I'll give it one more try, Kat, but you know Dad... and you know that the card Raff drew unleashed some very powerful magic."

Katya looked very sad. "Please, just try. One last time."

"I will. Wish me luck." Kyla left. 

Katya turned back to the group just in time to hear Dartan ask "What is that smell?"

"The moat," Rafflorn and Katya said together, perhaps too quickly. Vek stood there grinning beneath his helmet. 

Back at Ohanna Steelworks, Simon Ohanna was trying very hard to ignore current events. His daughter was marrying an ill-bred and deceitful piece of swamp muck that had somehow slithered into all their lives. Simon himself had lacked the sense to see it until one day when it had just clicked into place. Now, he was on to the little monster. He hammered at a sword on an anvil. The sword really didn't need any more hammering, but he smashed it again and again.

Kyla entered the room. "Hi, Dad..."

"If she's sent you to try once again to 'talk some sense into me', forget it. As far as I'm concerned, you're both crazy. You'll see what a snake he is when he double-crosses you all and runs." 

"Daddy, please. She..."

"Save it. I'm not going to the wedding." The tone of his voice told her that the cause was now officially lost. She let out a sad breath, turned and walked back to the castle. 

Despite the last failed attempt to convince Simon to attend the wedding, spirits were high in Spellforge Keep that night. The Knights (and Rowan) sat in Rafflorn's dining hall, enjoying dinner and each other's company. There was roasted pheasant, almond pudding, trenchers of steaming beef stew, and mugs of magically chilled ale. Jettok, especially, was enjoying himself. He drank, cracked jokes, drank, sang brief bawdy poems, and drank a little more. "You gonna eat that?" he asked Vek. 

"No, help yourself." Vek sat there in all his black armor. He hadn't even removed his helmet to sit at the table. No one really noticed that by the time dinner was over, Jettok had eaten Vek's entire meal. 

Kyla and Rowan were especially oblivious, as they were embroiled in their own conversation at one end of the table. They were discussing any and every topic they could think of: books, faith, combat, adventuring. Katya saw their eyes twinkling, and she smiled to herself with hope. Maybe, just maybe, the chaste old girl had found a man worth investing her interest in. 

Just before midnight, Katya announced that she and Rafflorn were going should retire to separate quarters. In a few minutes, after all, it would their wedding day... and they should observe tradition. 

They began to retire to their respective beds. Kyla, Katya, and Rafflorn went off to sleep, but Dartan, Jettok, and Vek stayed up for hours more, reliving old memories.

*More to come... *


----------



## thatdarncat (Feb 23, 2002)

WOOHOO!

more knights!


----------



## Aris (Feb 23, 2002)

I'm happy to see the KotSQ together and I can now see who was the one who now hates R. 

Very Great Stuff


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 23, 2002)

*Starday, 1st of Coldeven*

The spring weather was glorious. The warm breeze whipped along the hills and danced with the grass and flowers. Outside Spellforge Keep, a large crowd was gathering beneath tall white tents. Vek, Jettok, and Dartan walked among the well-dressed guests and nobles of Verbobonc. The three Knights were all clad in their armor- a sharp contrast to the flowing gowns and silk finery. Dartan had, although, taken the time to polish his armor to a high sheen. It looked almost as bright as it did when he was a paladin. 

Rafflorn stood in a deep marine doublet. He was draped in a proper nobleman's clothes, but if one looked closely, truer clues to Raff's personality and past could be seen. He wore clockwork cogs as cufflinks. He kept his wand of lightning tucked up beneath his belt. He shifted from side to side, nervously.

Kyla emerged from the castle. She was dressed in a bright white robe, and her hair was tied up prettily behind her head. An embroidered emblem of the sun god Pelor adorned her hairtie, and she wore her trademark sun symbol around her neck. She stood and called out to the crowd. "Good lords and ladies, friends and family. May I present to you my sister, the lady Katya Ohanna." She walked forward with short, measured steps. A band of hired bards began to play a wedding procession song with their lutes and pipes. 

Katya stepped from the castle. She led a large group of other women- childhood friends, mostly- and walked towards the tent. She looked stunning. Her eyes ran over the crowd, looking for her father. She did not see him.

When they arrived beneath the tent, everyone was seated. Rafflorn and Katya joined hands. Kyla spoke. "Friends, today I see my sister wed. It is a true joy to know that she found love and light in our darkest hour, when we as a group adventured together. Rafflorn is a good man. I know their union will bless them both for as long as they live.We shall now hear their vows."

"I, Rafflorn, by the life that courses within my blood and the lore that resides within my heart take you, Katya, to be my hand, my heart, my spirit; to be my chosen one. To desire you and be desired by you; to posess you and be posessed by you."

"I, Katya, promise to love you wholly, without restraint, in sickness and in health, in plenty and in poverty, in life and beyond where we will meet, remember, and love again. I will not seek to change you in any way. I shall respect you, your beliefs, your people and your ways as I respect myself."

Kyla said "Do any here profess to know a reason as to why these two should not be wed?" Katya braced herself for her father's voice. She was certain she'd hear it... but she did not. "Katya, do you take Rafflorn to be your wedded husband, forever and always, under the shining light of Pelor's gaze?"

"I do."

"Rafflorn, do you take Katya to be your wedded wife, forever and always, in the glaring truth of Pelor's sight?"

"I do."

They placed rings on each other's fingers. Kyla folded a strip of white silk around their joined hands. She said "Pelor has seen this couple, and deems them true and pure. In his light, in his love, and by his will I hereby pronounce them man and wife." 

They turned to face the crowd. A flock of doves were released into the air. The crowd cheered and clapped. Katya thought she might start crying for joy, but she looked over at Rafflorn and saw that he was grinning happily. The sight of it quelled the tears in her and she smiled too. Smiling together, they walked down the aisle.*

Vek and Dartan caught Jettok dabbing at his eye. He glared at them fiercely and growled. 

The wedding was over, and the reception would now begin. 

From two hundred feet away, in the treeline, the withered old crone watched the procession. She turned her palsied hands over one another and muttered to herself. "Such a nice pair. So happy." She felt almost sad, knowing fully well what would come before the day was out. 

*More to come...*

*This actually happened in the real-life wedding of Josh and Melissa, who play Rafflorn and Katya respectively. Their own vows are used here in the story as well. Of course, Pelor really didn't have anything to do with it...


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Feb 23, 2002)

Oh, oh, 

this setting reminds me of a Gwynedd novel I once read... Hope nothing bad happens to the two newly-weds.

But then again they are NOT newly-weds...


----------



## DWARF (Feb 23, 2002)

That was.... *sniff* .... Just beautiful!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 23, 2002)

Quick note-
I know there's a lot of fluffy happy stuff in this session, but don't fret- It's not all white linen and wedding bells. 

1. They've earned the happy time
2. There's action coming up later.

So, before you start thinking you're reading a write-up of a Lifetime Network TV movie, just... hang in there.


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 24, 2002)

Ah, how nice...

Now let's get to the hackin and slashin!


----------



## Aris (Feb 24, 2002)

Heres what I think will happen in "Glacier Season"

Jettock will be killed by a big white dragon and will be raised
Vek will save the group as befor
Dartan will eaten by something then come back 

Something kinda like that 
or maybe not


----------



## Broccli_Head (Feb 25, 2002)

*Thanks!*

Whoohoo! Finally caught up. Thanks for the dedication! Love the story.

My favorite character is still DARTAN!
I love "The Godless" moniker!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 25, 2002)

No problem, Broccli_Head!

Since we won't be able to play this Thursday, we'll be playing tomorrow night. So, I'm only halfway done with last session's write-up, and we'll have a whole session left to go after I'm done with that.


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 25, 2002)

I can't wait, Doc!


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Feb 25, 2002)

Brrrrr... I don't like the cold...

In 2nd  Edition, I lost two characters to one and the same Remorhaz...

Dress warmly, knights !

HEY DOC: What's that picture on the glacier season adventure? A white Half-Dragon ????


----------



## Wee Jas (Feb 25, 2002)

> Vek will save the group as before




Aris the wise! lol.

Of course Doc spent like 4 hours painting the white dragon and is all but begging me not to cast Harm (the Broken Spell) on him.. 

We should take a poll:

Who thinks I should @#$% up the dragon with my spells? hahaha.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 25, 2002)

Wee Jas said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Aris the wise! lol.
> 
> ...




You seem to be under the mistaken impression that whether you use Harm (as detailed in the PHB) or not will be up to you.

I have a sidebar, and I may just use it. 

"Harm: the broken spell"

I hate Vek.


----------



## Artoomis (Feb 25, 2002)

I would assume any Dragon attacked by the Knights woudl be smart enough to know that some spells are deadly and need special magical protection.

I can't imagine a dragon allowing adventurers to get close enough to do that sort of thing.  I mean, they generally don't get away with such stupidity more than once.  Surely word gets around on the "Dragon Grapevine."

Contingency with "Heal" works great as a counter, and may be available. 

I'm sure Dr. Midnight has more imagnitive ways to deal with the possibilty for the "Harm" spell than to just emasculate it.


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 25, 2002)

Here's what I was of doing in my campaign with Harm:

The Gods give their power to the Clerics through spells. The more powerful spells (Heal and Harm) use up a whole lot of power. So gods aren't going to allow their clerics to cast Harm on every high-HD creature around. Clerics are only allowed to Harm things that the God believes in Harming.

Anyway, that's my task at attempting to fix Harm without changing it.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 25, 2002)

Of course, just fix it so it requires a will save to resist. Easy enough.


----------



## Conaill (Feb 26, 2002)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Of course, just fix it so it requires a will save to resist.*




Is that "fix it" as in "I just went to the vet and had the dog fixed"?


----------



## Ziona (Feb 26, 2002)

*WOW!*

WAIT 'TILL YOU GET A LOAD OF THIS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ziona (Feb 26, 2002)

*Tonight...*

If there was ever a time for Tsunami to say "WHOA..."


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 26, 2002)

Yyyyyep...

Tonight's folly snapped my thin, withered mind like a burnt matchstick.

For awhile I fought it, then I was, as Ziona put it, not unlike Clark W. Griswold at the end of each National Lampoon Vacation movie.

Ho-lee crap.


----------



## Thorntangle (Feb 26, 2002)

Oh this sounds good.. or bad.  But at the very least, entertaining.


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 26, 2002)

(Tsunami stumbles in)

What?

(Reads the previous posts)

...

Woah...


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 26, 2002)

The band made music and the people danced to it. Food was served. Toasts were made. Eventually, gifts were presented. 

Guests lined up to toss sacks of gold into a pile. They were given jeweled items and magical trinkets. Elmo presented them with a divine scroll of True Resurrection, a spell he confessed to hoping would be used to bring one of the original Knights back to life. The scroll was a gift from the entire village of Hommlet. 

Jettok gave them two finely forged, jeweled daggers. Rather drunk by this point, he cried "I love you guys!" and hugged them both, sobbing. 

Kyla had paid for their wedding rings.

Vek announced that it was time for him to unveil his gift for them. This had been a well-kept secret, so most of the attendees stopped dancing to watch. He magically lifted a coversheet from a hard mass of jutting angles near the castle. Exposed there was a fine stone carving of Katya and Rafflorn... beneath Wee Jas. The goddess of death and magic hung over them with one hand on each's shoulder. The crowd largely murmured in distaste. Katya nudged Rafflorn to remind him that Vek was watching. Rafflorn closed his mouth and did his best to smile. "We love it, thank you Vek," Katya said graciously. 

Now, it was time for some performances. The crowd settled into their seats and watched as the mayor of Verbobonc came forth. He was a short, stocky little man with an easy smile and an orange beard. "My friends, it pleases me to announce that in honor of this joyous occasion, the town of Verbobonc has hired a caravan of traveling performers. May I present- The Wandering Giastani!

An explosion of tumbling mustachioed men in tights. They flipped and cartwheeled before the crowd. They performed tricks of sleight of hand. Some performed tricks of magic, casting everyday spells to impress the audience. Jettok and Dartan watched them carefully. "You can't trust these vagabond types," Dartan sneered. "Watch your valuables."

Nothing was taken (that they noticed), and the crowd seemed to enjoy their performance. They formed a five-tier high human pyramid, did synchronized backflips over audience participants, and executed a cartwheel made of four people. The Giastani stopped flipping and dancing, settling down. 

One stepped forward. "Gentle people! Now, we will delight and astound you with the abilities of our most talented performer. A seer of untold truths! A foreteller of tomorrow! I give you- AMKIETHA the KNOWER!"

The Giastani parted to reveal a shrunken, cowled old woman. She tottered forward on a cane. "Attention, all! I am Amkietha. I will part the veils of time and speak of unyet fortunes. But alas, I fear my powers work well only when I am showered with coin! Come, come, let us feed my mystical prowess!" 

The crowd laughed good-naturedly and tossed coins at her feet. "Ahh, that's better. Now..." she pressed her fingers to the sides of her head and closed her eyes. Dartan rolled his own in disgust. "I see a long life together, full of goodness, laughter, friendship and love. Who wants to know about their children?" the crowd cheered her on. "Hmm... I can't quite see them..." The crowd threw more coins. They lay in a glittering carpet at her feet. "There we go. I see... Three children. Three children of fiery red hair and fiery bold spirits. Two boys... and a girl!" 

The attendees cheered as the newlyweds blushed. The old woman scooped up her coins and hustled back into the crowds, to give private fortunetellings (for a price). 

The evening continued to pass. Guests began to leave, thanking the married couple for a wonderful time. Jettok drank until he was terribly sick. Vek healed him of all poisons, restoring him to full sobriety. Jettok cried out with glee and ran to get another mug. 

Katya and Rafflorn sipped their champagne and soaked in the day. No attacks from outside forces, as Dartan and Vek had been so wary about. Rafflorn stood and told Katya he had a dedication to make to her. He pulled out his wand of lightning and held it to the sky. It flashed a curling arc high above, which wrapped around to form a heart shape. The adoring crowd cheered fondly, while Vek and Dartan exchanged throat-gagging gestures. 

In the light of the flare, a face was seen not far off to the right, approaching the wedding table. The man then stepped into the light. It was one of the Giastani. Dartan stood to block his way to the bride and groom. He spoke over Dartan's shoulder. 

"Milord and Lady, the goodwoman Amkietha would request an audience with you in her caravan when you are able."

"If they go, we're all going," Dartan said defensively. 

The man shrugged. "It is no matter. She will be expecting you. Good evening." He melted back into the shadows. 

"What do you think the old saddlebag wants?" Dartan asked. 

"I don't know... but it'll wait until the end of the party," Rafflorn said. 

Wait they did. Each guest left drunk and happy. The dance floor was clear. Wanting to be alone but with one last matter to handle for the night, the newlyweds collected the other Knights. They readied their weapons and walked into the caravan on the castle grounds. 

The Giastani had organized their caravan wagons with a practiced strategy. The bigger wagons were lined in a circle around the smaller ones, with aisles running up and down in between them, not unlike a small makeshift town. Armed Giastani guards held drawn scimitars as the group approached, but let them in. Rafflorn bristled under weapons drawn against him on his own land, but let it go. They found a large red wagon to the rear of the shantytown and Dartan held his hand to the door to knock. 

"Come in," Amkietha spoke. They walked in cautiously to find Amkietha soaking her feet. "Sit. Do you know why I have called you?" The group shook their heads. 

The old woman breathed deeply. "I am an entertainer. I tell fortunes to make money. It's what I do. However, I do posess sight beyond what is seen. Sometimes I see things that people paying for entertainment may not want to hear. It may bring down the mood of a gathering. Do you follow?" They nodded. "Good. Well, this happened with you people, I'm afraid. There is more to be told. I have been paid the fee to tell you, so I will if you wish."

"Yes, please, tell." Katya's face looked almost worried. 

"You WILL live a long, happy life, and you WILL bear three beautiful children... but these truths are conditional. You will have to face many trials before you come to the good times, yet. Rafflorn and Katya, you will travel far and face many obstacles. Together, you will topple the Ice King. Even beyond that, there is a price to pay for old injuries."

Vek scoffed. "We shouldn't sit here and listen to this charlatan's claptrap. Don't get sucked in by her sales pitch."

She looked to him. "And you, Sir Vek Mormont... the one among you blessed with the half-gift of unlife. What could I know of you?" Vek's helm never let his facial reaction show, but his posture stiffened noticeably. She smiled and beckoned him to lean in. He did, and she whispered. "You will find that it is lonely beyond the grave. Your friends... can you really trust any of them?" He leaned back in his seat, unnerved. She smiled. 

The other Knights sat there, saying nothing. Each of them had suspected that perhaps Vek had taken the final steps to his goal of becoming a lich. Rafflorn and Katya knew already, of course, but were embarassed for their companion's loss of privacy to the old woman. 

"Jettok Taklin. You are a stalwart and true friend, and will remain so... as long as you do not stray through death's door."

"Death?!" the dwarf sneered. Unthinkable!

"Where you are going, death awaits. Will you pass through to the next world, or fight fate cleverly?" Jettok laughed and took a swig from his mug, dismissing her warning. 

"Kyla Ohanna." The cleric almost jumped. She looked extremely nervous at the thought of hearing a dark portent of her future. "You have served your god well. You will continue to shine as his light in the dark. In fact, you will be called upon again to be touched by his glare." 

Dartan said "What about me?"

"YOU..." she pointed at him. "...seek the DRAGON. You will seek one dragon, but find another... and through him, learn of where the first has gone. This is your way." She looked them all over. "This is all your way. You will know the time. Your way lies on the North Road. Find it and walk it until you reach Finch. From there, your fate will find you. Remember what I have told you tonight... and dress warmly. Good evening."

Rafflorn and Katya were the only ones with strength enough to thank her. They left the caravan and walked to the castle. "So... we find the North Road? When?" Dartan asked. 

"Not tonight," Rafflorn said firmly, with a smile. He looked at Katya. "Hold my hand, darling... I've got a surprise planned for you."

"What is it?" She took his hand, and they both vanished. They'd teleported off to the private tropical island Rafflorn had been secretly preparing for their wedding night. 

All that night, the stars in the sky flashed and glowed with fierce passion, and the heavens shook around them.

_More to come..._


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 26, 2002)

Say, whatever happened to Erasmus's horse?

What was his name again?


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 26, 2002)

The horse? What was his name, anyway?

Hmmm... No matter, I think Vek ate him or something.


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Feb 26, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *
> The evening continued to pass. Guests began to leave, thanking the married couple for a wonderful time. Jettok drank until he was terribly sick. Vek healed him of all poisons, restoring him to full sobriety. Jettok cried out with glee and ran to get another mug.
> *




I love Jettok !!! Wish I'd had the cure poison spell as well on Sunday...  

GO VEK !!! Lich already? Be glad Dartan's no longer a paladin, or you'd have to harm him !!!


----------



## Wee Jas (Feb 26, 2002)

> Be glad Dartan's no longer a paladin, or you'd have to harm him !!!




Nah, you get a save for Harm nowadays.. lol.  I'd just cast anti-magic aura and cut him down with my sword.  Let all my damage reduction soak up his swings  

Erasmus didn't have a horse.  Sir Vek's horse is named... Tsunami! (Whoa.)

The wedding was great! Rowen and Kyla were dancing so I asked Raflorn to dance with the bride...  he agreed.  So, Katya waltzed with a Lich on her wedding day!  Who does that?!


----------



## Carnifex (Feb 26, 2002)

Wee Jas said:
			
		

> *I'd just cast anti-magic aura and cut him down with my sword.  Let all my damage reduction soak up his swings *




Just a minor point - the bigger dragons have damage reduction anyway, so they can ignore the damage reduction of a lich with their attacks 

Anyway, just a post from a long-term lurker to say - this story hour is great!


----------



## Wee Jas (Feb 26, 2002)

I was talking about Dartan.  He is super tough but I wouldn't say he was a dragon!  

Hey I added my new character sheet.. minus skills.. doh.  I'll fix that  

http://rigaming.com/hypnotic/vek_new.doc


----------



## Carnifex (Feb 26, 2002)

Oops, fair enough. Thought you were referring to the earlier posts about harming dragons


----------



## Urbanmech (Feb 26, 2002)

Damage Reduction is a Supernatural ability, so it is negated in an antimagic field.  So don't try to take on Dartan and depend on your DR to protect you.  

One question, has Dartan been taking fighter levels since he fell from grace or has he been progressing as a fallen paladin?

Great story Dr. Midnight and friends keep up the great work.


----------



## Dartan (Feb 26, 2002)

Dartan has been taking fighter levels since he fell.  So he's a 8 level (fallin) Paladin/6  level Fighter.....


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Feb 26, 2002)

Wee Jas said:
			
		

> *I was talking about Dartan.  He is super tough but I wouldn't say he was a dragon!
> 
> Hey I added my new character sheet.. minus skills.. doh.  I'll fix that
> 
> http://rigaming.com/hypnotic/vek_new.doc *




Wow Vek, 

nice AC. Also, I would love to have half your constitution score.  
Is that the armor taken from Dartan's father from ToAC? Wasn't that evil?


----------



## Wee Jas (Feb 26, 2002)

Actually my AC pales in comparison to Dartans.  lol.

Yep, that is Dartans daddies armor.. Its not evil just misunderstood.


----------



## Aris (Feb 26, 2002)

*WOW!!!*

I just look at Vek stats and he is powerhouse. Man, Vecna better be running once Vek wants to take his power . Vek, why didn't you become Death Knight. You are SIR Vek. 
 On other topics Dr.Midnight can you post the players level and class. 
 And I guess your running the adventure "Glacier Season"... A good idea is to replace a mage(starts with an H) with Jamison. I hope I did not spoil anything.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 26, 2002)

Glacier Season is an actual published adventure? by whom? In a Dungeon?


----------



## Ziona (Feb 26, 2002)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Glacier Season is an actual published adventure? by whom? In a Dungeon? *




It's in Dungeon, issue 87. Has a big dragon-guy on the cover, and a tag line that exclaims "I'M CARRYING THARIZDUN'S LOVE CHILD!"
LOL


----------



## Neverwinter Knight (Feb 26, 2002)

Doc, you are a great DM, granting all these things. I'll be sure to mention your generosity to my DM. 
I can see myself giving my own PCs a little more, too... 

And I'm not saying the knights didn't earn it. I know they did !!!


----------



## madriel (Feb 27, 2002)

A scroll of True Res?  Hmm, who among the original KotSQ would the party choose to bring back.


----------



## DWARF (Feb 27, 2002)

madriel said:
			
		

> *A scroll of True Res?  Hmm, who among the original KotSQ would the party choose to bring back. *




Who out of the knights has a burning desire to complete the quest to find Gorgoldand, and a complete lack of desire to meet with this god....  or ex-god as it were.

Ooops, gave it away...


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 27, 2002)

BUMP!

The thread is getting far too near the end of the page!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 28, 2002)

*Sunday, 2nd of Coldeven*

The newlyweds appeared the next day, and almost no one noticed. With the prospect of adventuring on a new quest, everyone was busy purchasing supplies, sparring in the yard, and readying in the most unnecesary ways. Dartan didn't feel it was time to go, so the group enjoyed a leisurely week of inaction, which almost killed the warriors of boredom. 

After the week, Dartan had a sense that it was time to pick up the backpacks and leave. Jettok practically tripped, moving so quickly for the door. He reminded Kyla of a dog that needed walking. 

The Knights walked out the door to Spellforge Keep, waved to Rowan, and left. Kyla cast a glance back at the guardian. He met the glance.

They walked and walked, and found the North Road. They traveled on it for many days. The air grew chilly.

*Earthday, 6th of Coldeven*

After camping at the roadsides and having many dull days of walking, it started snowing. They were slowly making their way north. They took out the cold-weather clothes they'd packed and put it on, then continued. 

Before long, the ground around them was covered in a thin layer of snow. There were no houses or villages in sight... only sparse trees and hills. In the distance to the north, tall white mountains loomed like colossal forgotten monoliths.

Vek's keen eyes spotted something ahead, on the road. "What is that?" he announced. The group looked and saw it- a small gray splotch- people. A group of people, moving south towards them. The Knights readied themselves and waited. 

At their head was a gnomish woman whose eyes were wide and alarmed. "Turn back!" she yelled, when she was within distance. "A demon has taken Finch!"

"Finch," Katya said to the others. "Isn't that where we're going?"

Rafflorn replied "Yep. Ho, good woman! What has happened in Finch?"

The group slowed to a stop, a cautious fifteen feet away. The woman puffed and caught her breath. "My name is Cirilli Treetrapweaver. I'm sheriff of Finch, the village yer headed straight fer. Well, just now, a demon descended upon us. Big white winged thing, looks like a dragon, 'cept it walks like a man."

Kyla asked "What did it do?"

Cirilli favored Kyla with a condescending glance. "Hell, girlie, we din't stick around to see! We ran. Ain't no point not running when demons come down from the sky." 

Vek asked "Has this happened before?"

The gnome nodded. "Twice before. Same thing. Swoops down, we run, return a few hours later when the cold has our bravery up."

"When you return, what's the condition of the town? Is anything missing or destroyed?" 

Cirilli said "Uh, nothing important. Some items from the general store gone missing each time, but that's it."

Katya was quick. "Is there money left behind for the items?" 

The townspeople looked to one man, who blushed and stammered. "Could be the gold pieces left on my counter were left by that hideous beast, or could be I forgot them there in my haste to leave. I... I'm not sure."

Vek spoke up. "All right, well, we've heard enough. We're adventurers, milady. We'll go into Finch and learn for ourselves what this demon's problem is. Wait here."

The townspeople sat there as the Knights walked towards Finch. Before long, they saw it- a quiet little abandoned hamlet in the middle of the snow. They walked into the ghost town and looked around for signs of the creature. Snow fell all around them. The only thing breaking the wintry silence was their own tread on the ground. 

_clink_

They all heard it. It came from the shop to the right. With weapons drawn, they peeked in the large window. Inside they saw a large yet man-shaped biped plucking items from a shelf, examining them, and placing them into a small pile. It was scaled and white. It had long, tapered wings, which were folded against its back. A thick serpentine tail twitched and curled. It turned its head briefly, and they saw it- a cruel reptilian face with a fanged muzzle. Its bright yellow eyes darted along the contents of the shelves. 

Kyla recoiled. "What is that thing?"

"White Dragon. Or, at least, its head is." Dartan answered. He was the only one who'd ever seen one, back in the Sunless Citadel. So long ago. The group readied themselves and then made their presence known.

"Hold, monster! What is your business in Finch?"

The creature whirled, hand outwards, and cried "Fear me not, citizens! I mean you no harm. I will only be buying a few items and then leaving."

After a brief, if awkward, introduction it was found that the half-dragon really didn't mean any harm to the people of Finch. His name was Taigiel. He came regularly to purchase goods, then he paid for them and left. The people were summoned back to town, but they gave the beast a wide berth. No one wanted to step near him, and no one wanted to turn their back to him. 

"This is the way it's always been, I'm afraid..." Taigiel said. "I was born in a small town not far from here. It seems that my father was a man who swept into town one day and charmed the people of the village. He charmed my mother well enough, which is of course why I'm here. He disappeared, and I was born. My mother loved me. She loved me despite my deformities, and did her best to hide my appearance. She managed to do this for ten years. When I was discovered, we were cast out from the village, into the tundra. Mother died. I was ten, but I wasn't dying of cold and could defend myself well enough, so I managed to survive."

From a crowd of people walking by, a voice murmured "a monster..." too loudly, on purpose. Taigiel sighed. 

"Everywhere I go, it's like this. I was confused and lost. Then, I discovered my roots- I found that my father is Acessiwal. He's a white wyrm. Lives further north, in a place called Coldheart. Attempting to communicate with him was fruitless. He only urged me to join him and rule by his side. I wandered from place to place, lost and alone. I grew and fought a private war with ice orcs, goblins, and other evil things. One day, feeling particulary depressed, I walked until I stepped into a temple... just by chance. A temple of Heironeous. There, I sat and heard a voice. It bade me cast aside my despair. It bade me stand and kill my father. Then, when his reign is done, I will be free of his curse and be accepted."

The others looked at him, wondering how to ask if they could join him in his quest and travel with him.

Taigiel continued. "I... I can't do it alone. If you are adventurers of as much skill as you claim, I ask if you would join me and help me topple my father. I can only offer you what we find within his caves, and the knowledge that you did something good."

Vek spoke up immediately. "Certainly, that sounds good, yes." Taigiel blinked in surprise. 

When the preparations were finished, they slung their packs around their shoulders and looked north. "I'm not certain of exactly where Coldheart is," Taigiel said, "but it's beyond the end of the north road, beyond Latona, over the ice. It will be a hard journey. The way is deadly cold and filled with terrors. Plus, I would not put it past my father to throw some enemies our way..."

Just then, a scream from the center of town, followed by others. The Knights and Taigiel ran to find three skeletal ice sculptures walking sluggishly through town. They spotted the group and something in their eye sockets glittered. They moved forward. "Ice golems!" Taigiel shouted. 







Dartan, of course, rushed right in. His sword flew out and smashed against one. It barely put a dent in the thing, which grinned its maniac ice rictus smile and slashed him across the chest. He cried out in pain. 

"My spells do nothing!" Katya yelled. 

"Hmmph: spells!" Jettok unsheathed Skullsplitter, his great axe, and said "Want to create a pretty light show, call a mage. You want to chisel something, YOU CALL A DWARF!" He dashed forward and swept his axe clean through one's leg- shattering it into gleaming shrapnel. The warriors followed his example, and with time, the golems were defeated. 

The party had taken heavy damages from the assault. They packed more strength than the group had anticipated- and they had all gone straight for Taigiel. The half-dragon bled badly as Kyla did her best to patch him up. 

Cirilli approached the group. "This was no accident. They want this... thing. Acessiwal wants it. Well, we need none of this. Take your friend and leave Finch."

Cast out, the group left Finch and walked north. They camped out that night. For lack of suitable shelter in the blowing cold, they weighed their options. Taigiel's best suggestion was that they tunnel under the snow's crust and form a subterranean igloo. Eventually, Rafflorn got the bright idea to teleport back to Verbobonc, purchase a heavy tent and whatever other items people might ask him to get, and teleport back so they could spend the night in relative comfort. It worked. 

As the Knights settled down in their tent, listening to the wind howl outside, Jettok said "Wow, that _Teleport_ certainly is a handy spell. Ha ha... Too bad we can't use it to teleport straight into the dragon's lair, so we won't have to freeze to death for a week just traveling there. Just teleport in and kill the big bastard, wouldn't that be something, ha hah..." 

Dead silence filled the tent. Rafflorn licked his lips, thinking very hard, very fast. He exchanged an excited glance with Taigiel. Every Knight looked at Jettok, their eyes shining. He looked back at them, defensively. 

"What?!" 

*NEXT TIME: A good idea in theory... *


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 28, 2002)

He he he... gotta love the dwarf. It's neat how Jettock's player (what's his name again?) showed his idea even through Jettock's lack of intelligence.

Say, Dartan, Jettock, Kyla, and the rest of the gang, I have a question: How did you feel about there being an NPC as important to the adventure as the half-dragon?

Edit: Oh, and:

Woah...

Those Ice Golems are awesome...


----------



## DWARF (Feb 28, 2002)

*Jettok my lad!*

Jettok my lad, you're doing great!  You'd make your ancestors proud.

Doc, keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## madriel (Feb 28, 2002)

A good idea in theory?  The KotSQ are experienced adventurers, they should know the simpler an idea sounds the more complications it causes!  

BTW:


----------



## Wee Jas (Feb 28, 2002)

Woah. (/snicker)

I just read some of the upcoming story... scary.

Just thought I'd Teleport in and taunt you guys then Word of Recall my undead ars to saftey.

/snicker


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 28, 2002)

This thread has reached the 200 post limit, so... Time to shut the mother down. 

The next thread is here. 

Session 37, in its entirety, is already posted for your enjoyment. 

See you there!


----------

